# The Signs Of The End Times?



## Royals

So the signs of the end times are clear, Luke 21:8-35, but Jesus says this:

"I tell you the truth, *this generation will not pass* from the scene until 
all these things have _taken place_. _Heaven and earth will disappear_, but _
my words will never disappear"_.

*My question* is: Jesus is talking about *'this generation'*. *Wich generation* did He *meant*? Is is *our generation*?


----------



## millenniumman75

There are a lot of prophecies being fulfilled right now with Russia, the Middle East, and Israel.

Christians are being persecuted at a higher rate than before, too.


----------



## Adam Harris

Heaven is gonna disappear?


----------



## xoblackwidowx7

I believe that we are the people of the last days. All these occurances of what has happened in our history and in current events including natural disasters are signs of the end times..Meaning that the Lord is coming! We may never know when that hour or day will come.

Revelation 14:7

"The day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night, in which the heavens will pass away with a great noise, and the elements will melt with fervent heat; both the earth and the works that are in it will be burned up" (2 Peter 3:10, NKJV; see also 1 Thessalonians 5:2)


----------



## Adam Harris

So the heavens are going to cease to exist?..


----------



## Royals

Adam Harris check this out:

"And when you hear of wars and tumults, do not be terrified, for these things must first take place, but the end will not be at once" *Jesus Foretells Wars and Persecution*

Then he said to them, "*Nation will rise against nation*, *and kingdom against kingdom*. There will be *great earthquakes*, and in various places *famines *and *pestilences*. And there will be* terrors and great signs from heaven*. But before all this they will lay their hands on you and *persecute* *you*, delivering you up to the synagogues and prisons, and you will be brought before kings and governors for my name's sake. This will be your opportunity to bear witness. Settle it therefore in your minds not to meditate beforehand how to answer, for I will give you a mouth and wisdom, which none of your adversaries will be able to withstand or contradict. You will be *delivered up even by parents and brothers* *and relatives and friends, and some of you they will put to death*. You will be *hated by all for my name's sake*. But not a hair of your head will perish. By your endurance you will gain your lives"
*Jesus Foretells Destruction of Jerusalem*

"But when you see *Jerusalem surrounded by armies*, then know that its *desolation has come near*. Then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains, and let those who are inside the city depart, and let not those who are out in the country enter it, for these are days of vengeance, to fulfill all that is written. Alas for women who are pregnant and for those who are nursing infants in those days! For there will be* great distress upon the earth *and wrath against this people. They will *fall by the edge of the sword and be led captive among all nations*, and *Jerusalem will be trampled underfoot by the Gentiles*, until the times of the Gentiles are fulfilled"
*The Coming of the Son of Man*

"And there will be* signs in sun and moon and stars*, and on the earth distress of nations in perplexity because of the *roaring of the sea* and the *waves*, *people fainting with fear* and with foreboding of what is coming on the world. For the *powers of the heavens will be shaken*. And then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. Now when these things begin to take place, straighten up and raise your heads, because your redemption is drawing near"
*So also, when you see these things taking place, you know that the kingdom of God is near. Truly, I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all has taken place. Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away.*

*Watch Yourselves*

"But watch yourselves lest your hearts be weighed down with dissipation and drunkenness and cares of this life, and that day come upon you suddenly like a trap. For it will come upon all who dwell on the face of the whole earth"

So basically look at the holy city Jerusalem, when it's invaded and the temple on the mount is rebuild, Jesus is coming back. After that the angels will gather the righteous ones and they will be taken up to heaven.


----------



## Adam Harris

Royals said:


> Adam Harris check this out:
> 
> "And when you hear of wars and tumults, do not be terrified, for these things must first take place, but the end will not be at once" *Jesus Foretells Wars and Persecution*
> 
> Then he said to them, "*Nation will rise against nation*, *and kingdom against kingdom*. There will be *great earthquakes*, and in various places *famines *and *pestilences*. And there will be* terrors and great signs from heaven*. But before all this they will lay their hands on you and *persecute* *you*, delivering you up to the synagogues and prisons, and you will be brought before kings and governors for my name's sake. This will be your opportunity to bear witness. Settle it therefore in your minds not to meditate beforehand how to answer, for I will give you a mouth and wisdom, which none of your adversaries will be able to withstand or contradict. You will be *delivered up even by parents and brothers* *and relatives and friends, and some of you they will put to death*. You will be *hated by all for my name's sake*. But not a hair of your head will perish. By your endurance you will gain your lives"
> *Jesus Foretells Destruction of Jerusalem*
> 
> "But when you see *Jerusalem surrounded by armies*, then know that its *desolation has come near*. Then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains, and let those who are inside the city depart, and let not those who are out in the country enter it, for these are days of vengeance, to fulfill all that is written. Alas for women who are pregnant and for those who are nursing infants in those days! For there will be* great distress upon the earth *and wrath against this people. They will *fall by the edge of the sword and be led captive among all nations*, and *Jerusalem will be trampled underfoot by the Gentiles*, until the times of the Gentiles are fulfilled"
> *The Coming of the Son of Man*
> 
> "And there will be* signs in sun and moon and stars*, and on the earth distress of nations in perplexity because of the *roaring of the sea* and the *waves*, *people fainting with fear* and with foreboding of what is coming on the world. For the *powers of the heavens will be shaken*. And then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. Now when these things begin to take place, straighten up and raise your heads, because your redemption is drawing near"
> *So also, when you see these things taking place, you know that the kingdom of God is near. Truly, I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all has taken place. Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away.*
> 
> *Watch Yourselves*
> 
> "But watch yourselves lest your hearts be weighed down with dissipation and drunkenness and cares of this life, and that day come upon you suddenly like a trap. For it will come upon all who dwell on the face of the whole earth"
> 
> So basically look at the holy city Jerusalem, when it's invaded and the temple on the mount is rebuild, Jesus is coming back. After that the angels will gather the righteous ones and they will be taken up to heaven.


That's intense...so if the heaven passes away though does that mean that all those spirits and everyone in heaven will pass away to..why would the heaven need to pass away..that's sad


----------



## Royals

Adam Harris said:


> That's intense...so if the heaven passes away though does that mean that all those spirits and everyone in heaven will pass away to..why would the heaven need to pass away..that's sad


I already send you a private message but I want to show it to others as well. So, with heaven Jesus meant not the heaven outside the earth but the heaven we see from earth. So the atmosphere probably, the dome that is over the earth. Because how can the heaven outside earth dissapear? When people are taking up to heaven. And the dead will arise and also be taken up to heaven on that day. There will be a new earth where all God's children will live side by side in Jerusalem, in God's presence.


----------



## AnotherGuy

Hey Royals! I came to this forum section to post something similar to what you started here so I'll just add to yours, if it's ok with you. 

I have been thinking for quite some time about how literal people take things from the bible. And when you come to think of it, most of the bible is a collection of parables, if you will; lessons meant to teach people how to live well.

So sometimes I begin to think of Revelations and End of Times and such. And this is another thing that I feel people take too literal because of imagery described in the bible. 

For example, sometimes I feel like the world already HAS ended. But sometimes people aren't so..alert as to what's going on around them. Sort of like when Revelations describes lakes of fire- but no one stops to think of global warming and how that's not normal and how people die during the summers by the scores because of the heat. 

It also talks about how money has no meaning and it flows in the streets. I mean, that one is pretty self explanatory for anyone who either works or can't find work. It also ties into the whole famine/starvation thing.

Another thing I think about is how the Book describes beasts and monsters, and honestly I feel like people are on the look out for literal abominations. Yet it's pretty much right in our faces because nothing is more monstrous as mankind- wars, killing, violence. We create the monsters, then put them in office. The youth seem to be killing everyone around them like vipers in a pit. I mean, I don't think I'm being generous when I say a connection can be made if you think of it in the abstract.

Anyone else sort of get these impressions?


----------



## ASAR

Bible is not relevant source!
Open to your intuition draw your own conclusions based on reality around you and logic.
DRAW CONCLUSION FROM YOUR EXPERIANCE
from your emotions 
open your mind and accept nowdays messeges from God
open your eyes to sincronicity in life .
dont blindly read 2000 year old documents and block all other information /experiances/feeling
you have your own wisdom ,dont be scared to think new ideas
Listen to your feelings. Listen to your Highest Thoughts. Listen to your experience. Whenever any one of these differ from what you’ve been told by your teachers, or read in your books, forget the words.


----------



## Royals

AnotherGuy said:


> Hey Royals! I came to this forum section to post something similar to what you started here so I'll just add to yours, if it's ok with you.
> 
> I have been thinking for quite some time about how literal people take things from the bible. And when you come to think of it, most of the bible is a collection of parables, if you will; lessons meant to teach people how to live well.
> 
> So sometimes I begin to think of Revelations and End of Times and such. And this is another thing that I feel people take too literal because of imagery described in the bible.
> 
> For example, sometimes I feel like the world already HAS ended. But sometimes people aren't so..alert as to what's going on around them. Sort of like when Revelations describes lakes of fire- but no one stops to think of global warming and how that's not normal and how people die during the summers by the scores because of the heat.
> 
> It also talks about how money has no meaning and it flows in the streets. I mean, that one is pretty self explanatory for anyone who either works or can't find work. It also ties into the whole famine/starvation thing.
> 
> Another thing I think about is how the Book describes beasts and monsters, and honestly I feel like people are on the look out for literal abominations. Yet it's pretty much right in our faces because nothing is more monstrous as mankind- wars, killing, violence. We create the monsters, then put them in office. The youth seem to be killing everyone around them like vipers in a pit. I mean, I don't think I'm being generous when I say a connection can be made if you think of it in the abstract.
> 
> Anyone else sort of get these impressions?


Ofcourse a lot of the bible is can be symbolically explained. Jesus talked a lot in metafors. I mean, it doesn't mean when He said 'when your eye causes you to lust, pluck it out', to literally do it. Just means to fight it. But also as a Christian we have to take God's word literally. So yes, a lot of prophecies from the bible already came true. So it is like Jesus said it will be. He is the Son of God, so He would know. It's better to know the signs, so that you will be aware and awake, like Jesus said, rather than sleeping and be shocked and stuck in sin.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I don't think the end times are even close.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Royals said:


> Ofcourse a lot of the bible is can be symbolically explained. Jesus talked a lot in metafors. I mean, it doesn't mean when He said 'when your eye causes you to lust, pluck it out', to literally do it. Just means to fight it. But also as a Christian we have to take God's word literally. So yes, a lot of prophecies from the bible already came true. So it is like Jesus said it will be. He is the Son of God, so He would know. It's better to know the signs, so that you will be aware and awake, like Jesus said, rather than sleeping and be shocked and stuck in sin.


If your eyes see sin, Pluck out your eyes so you can see,

When I was talking to people, I was always was talking to the body I assume,

But now I know during my awaken, That it is not the body what makes a person beautiful there is something else inside the body, That can't be explained the Mind 
Heart and Soul, It is the reflection of the body, It is what makes the person beautiful you see in the form of purity in the person you can tell it, But you may not know what you are actually attracted to just by looking at the person.


----------



## Hermiter

Royals said:


> So the signs of the end times are clear, Luke 21:8-35, but Jesus says this:
> 
> "I tell you the truth, *this generation will not pass* from the scene until
> all these things have _taken place_. _Heaven and earth will disappear_, but _
> my words will never disappear"_.
> 
> *My question* is: Jesus is talking about *'this generation'*. *Wich generation* did He *meant*? Is is *our generation*?


The generation is from the start of israel becoming a nation until the end


----------



## ilovejehovah777

I think we are in the end times


----------



## John316C

dont think so


----------



## Royals

GotAnxiety said:


> If your eyes see sin, Pluck out your eyes so you can see,
> 
> When I was talking to people, I was always was talking to the body I assume,
> 
> But now I know during my awaken, That it is not the body what makes a person beautiful there is something else inside the body, That can't be explained the Mind heart and soul, Is the reflection of the body, Is what makes the person beautiful you see this in purity in the person you can tell you may not know what your actually attracted to.


Yes, I agree. They say the eyes are the mirror to the soul. And indeed, you can see the cleaness and liveliness of the spirit through the eyes. So when your spirit is alive your eyes shine and are bright, when they are dark, empty, souless your spirit is dead (as the bible says). Because we are spiritual beings wich need to get in contact with our Creator through our spirit.

"God is spirit, and those who worship him must worship in spirit and truth" (John 4:24)


----------



## stultussum

Personally, I'm not religious (probably shouldn't be posting here, but I'm not here to troll), I'd say we, humanity, are definitely going in the wrong direction. I'd say we're digging our own grave, our own, greedy, dirty grave. Rampant greed and such, at least here in the States, don't know much of Europe's issues :c


----------



## millenniumman75

The sun, moon, and stars stuff can mean constellation positions...or in a near-future case. We have a "four blood moon" coming up where it is something that doesn't occur but once in thousands of years.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Royals said:


> Yes, I agree. They say the eys are the mirror to the soul. And indeed, you can see the cleaness and liveliness of the spirit through the eyes. So when your spirit is alive your eyes shine and are bright, when they are dark, empty, souless your spirit is dead (as the bible says). Because we are spiritual beings wich need to get in contact with our Creator through our spirit.
> 
> "God is spirit, and those who worship him must worship in spirit and truth" (John 4:24)


Yes, Your eyes bleed when your high in the spirit, It is the spirit of Christ,

Do not deny my present because you be denying your self.

That one of the reason how I did found myself, I've been lost for so long, Not by choice, I was born innocent and I had my purity rob from me, Which made me blind, But even their tricks couldn't stop me, How many times did I nearly die and did die, Oh many times did they harm me.

Then searching for so long and searching for year's and I came across of person who reminded me of who I was, Sure she was marvelously beautiful in her heavenly body, But that wasn't what I was attracted to, Their was something else something much more,

Something in her eyes?,

Eternal life, My child I found you at last

That reflected and radiated through out her whole body and shined like the brightest star in the sky.

When did eternal life become a mental disorder, Those ******* steal what they cannot have.


----------



## Royals

stultussum said:


> Personally, I'm not religious (probably shouldn't be posting here, but I'm not here to troll), I'd say we, humanity, are definitely going in the wrong direction. I'd say we're digging our own grave, our own, greedy, dirty grave. Rampant greed and such, at least here in the States, don't know much of Europe's issues :c


Well, it may seem that the world is slowly going down the drain with the civil unrest, rumours of wars, invasions and protests and all. But also in culture superifciality, materialism, occultism and immorality are being promoted more than ever (just look at the Grammy's 2014). But, still when the majority of the world's population are Christians it will alright. Since we have a duty to spread positivity, to love others, and our enemy as ourselves, and let our lamp shine. I am just lucky war, real hunger and dictatorism isn't yet going on in Europe (maybe just mental and spiritual). But yes man's moral and spiritual state is slowly fading simply because man's not satisfied and is searching for something to satsify their spirit. They should know that solution is Jesus.


----------



## aquariusrising

What happens when the end happens? 

I was told as a kid... that the dead rise from their grave. The spirits of the dead go back go their bodies. Think only those in heaven. Though I'm not sure. Is that true?

So, does that mean the people alive at the time of God's return, not going to die to be judged by God? 

What is the truth?


----------



## Royals

aquariusrising said:


> What happens when the end happens?
> 
> I was told as a kid... that the dead rise from their grave. The spirits of the dead go back go their bodies. Think only those in heaven. Though I'm not sure. Is that true?
> 
> So, does that mean the people alive at the time of God's return, not going to die to be judged by God?
> 
> What is the truth?


You have to read the gospels for that. Read Matthew 24/25, Marc 13, Luc 21 and John 6 for that.

In *John 6* Jesus says that whoever believes in Him shall be raised from the dead when He comes. Because then you have received eternal life. But believing in Him is one condition.

In *Matthew 25 *Jesus says that the people who are alive will be gathered from corner to corner from the earth and will be seperated in two lines. The sheep on the right and the goats on the left. The sheep will be taken up to heaven.


----------



## Pluto

Doesn't the temple in Jerusalem have to be destroyed and rebuilt first?


----------



## hoddesdon

^ It was destroyed in 70 AD, but I do not think it has been rebuilt (?)


----------



## housebunny

millenniumman75 said:


> The sun, moon, and stars stuff can mean constellation positions...or in a near-future case. We have a "four blood moon" coming up where it is something that doesn't occur but once in thousands of years.


What's a four blood moon? When is it?


----------



## Royals

Many Christians believe the 7 year tribulation has begon this year. But the most important *start of the tribulation* is the* signed peace agreement *in the Middle East. That will be the start of the tribulation, and that seems close, but hasn't happened yet.

I think the world has changed more than ever though since last year or 2012. All the protests in Islamic countries, the US, the tensions of wars, the weird happenings in nature, the insallment of the muslim brotherhood in most islamic countries, the severe increased Christian persecution worldiwde, the increased occult symbolism and focus on anti-Christianity in the media (mostly music and film). I believe people are waking up. I guess we will have to* keep our eyes on Israel*. Because the bible says that He will return* once Jerusalem is surrounded by the enemy armies and is invaded*.


----------



## ThisGirl15

I was actually wondering how long the End Times will take place? I know it was something like seven years, but honestly I'm a bit rusty with Revelations.


----------



## Royals

ThisGirl15 said:


> I was actually wondering how long the End Times will take place? I know it was something like seven years, but honestly I'm a bit rusty with Revelations.


Yes, read my last post  Yes, a 7 year tribulation or period where the anti-christ (dragon) rules and all those who choose to worship him (by wearing a mark 666 on their heads). Those who survive and keep their faith will be saved. But Jesus also said He will make the days shorter because it will be so heavy.

"And except that the Lord had shortened those days, no flesh should be saved: but for the elect's sake, whom he hath chosen, he hath shortened the days" (Marc 13:20)


----------



## aquariusrising

I think it probably won't come until many years from now. Possibly hundreds. I think the events in the Bible corresponding to today are very slow... Such as one small phrase every hundred years etc. 
I think a meteor or some big destruction will fall upon a the world and wipe most or all of us out. Meteors have been a big thing..nearly missing earth. I do believe that wiped out the dinosaurs... But I'm not sure. No one honestly knows, only God. Maybe everyone but those of God will be wiped from this disaster. He wiped out everyone in the great flood, apart from Noah and his family. 

Not even the angels know when The Lord is coming!

Best not to speculate. We can't honestly know!


----------



## GotAnxiety

But, The dead have been raising from the grave, People are dead mentally to life, They live death in their life, This is what this whole thing is about.

About greed in this world worshipping the almighty dollar as a false idle people trading their life for money, You can't put a price tag on life, So your selling your soul for material possession, Everything in this earth belongs to god, So we all steal from god paying for what is supposed to be given for free,

What is going on is false idolatry and slavery, Which people are being possessed by possession of money.

Every gift of giving is a gift to and from god, So everyone robs from his house and doesn't live in his glorious way,

Soon as we live in god ways, We eat of the tree of life, And we gain eternal life again, Instead of the tree of knowledge of good and evil,

Which is why we have death, Because we have left god, And chosen the serpents way of life,

Simple as that, People are dead to god, Because they worship the tree of knowledge of good and evil,


----------



## GotAnxiety

I long for the time, When we can all walk around naked together in harmony,

With eternal love and eternal life, Their is no need to worry, 

Walking around in are heavenly bodies!

Because he will be with us,

Satan has stolen the souls and made pretty much everyone dead inside this was his plan from the beginning, Soul less people, Awakening from the dead.


----------



## Royals

GotAnxiety said:


> I long for the time, When we can all walk around naked together in harmony,
> 
> With eternal love and eternal life, Their is no need to worry,
> 
> Walking around in are heavenly bodies!
> 
> Because he will be with us,
> 
> Satan has stolen the souls and made pretty much everyone dead inside this was his plan from the beginning, Soul less people, Awakening from the dead.


Well yes, that would be in paradise, in Jerusalem, a heaven on earth, were all of us live in God's presence on earth. Just imagine, no more sorrow, hate, or war. It is possible because it will happen. And lucifer tries to deceive as many souls possible because he knows he will be locked up in hell for 1000 years. So the only way we can defeat him and keep our soul clean is by overcoming ourselves, our sins, and keeping faithfull. But once we receive Jesus Christ we have the assurance of eternal life, so we are protected from death and darkness.
Because God in us is much stronger than the devil ever will be. WIth Him we can conquer anything. We have been given 'the authority to trample on snakes and scorpions, and to overcome ALL the power of the enemy".


----------



## wmu'14

Pluto said:


> Doesn't the temple in Jerusalem have to be destroyed and rebuilt first?


Right. This is from Daniel (?) regarding the End Times. But it's already destroyed so we'll know we're in the End Times when the Temple is rebuilt.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's close i think. There are definitely some wtf signs, but i'm no Nostradamus


----------



## WinterDave

I know very little about the Bible, have problems reading it etc., so I am a complete layperson on this subject...

But I have a coworker who is an extreme eschatologist (basically a student/believer of the 'End Times') talks about it with everyone, sends e-mails etc.

So I do hear a lot of things, like the four blood moons over the next year, the restoration of the state of Israel, Jews from around the world returning home, Damascus lying in ruins, the 'Feast of the Tabernacle?, and a lot of other stuff like huge oil and gas reserves that the world envies over etc.

Every generation likes to think it is important and the 'Final' generation.And war, disaster, famine etc. have always been around....

The 1930's-1940's had The Great Depression, WWII, Hitler, Stalin, The Holocaust, the Atomic Bomb, entire cities leveled etc.

So as 'End Times' go, that was pretty darn close....

Of course the restoration of the nation of Israel is huge, and just happened in 1948, and I think only two generations of Jews are born in Israel after that or something??

Like I said, this is all from an amateur, with secondhand information so don't put too much stock in what I am saying here, it is just things that I have heard...

But a couple of problems with this being the 'End Times'....

1-I think that Israel is supposed to live in peace for a generation, and take their safety for granted...Something about cities without walls or something?

That definitely hasn't happened yet, with still lots of missile attacks on Israel, terrorist attacks etc.....

2-The power of the United States and Israel.....

All of Israel's neighbors combined wouldn't have a chance of defeating Israel in a war, and they know what happens when a terrorist WMD goes off in Israel...Israel has 200 nukes to the rest of the Arab world's maybe one or two...So nobody outside of Russia, China, Turkey, and others combined is going to threaten Israel...

And if the rest of the world gets paralyzed over North Korea, a couple of nukes and 50 year old weapons, are they really going to gang up and attack Israel, with her 200 nukes and first class technology and arms, who has made it clear that if they go down, they are taking everyone else with them...

So countries and their armies are probably not too keen on attacking Israel except for a radical Islamist who wants to usher in the 12th Imam....

You also have the current military might of America....

From what my coworker tells me, America really isn't mentioned or has any significant role to play in 'The End Times'....

There isn't much that happens in this world right *now*, that America does not have a significant influence over.....

So wouldn't America have to be destroyed, collapsed, raptured up, or something else, before the rest of the world can gang up on Israel in the End Times?

So you have America's current domination as the world's strongest military power, the military power of Israel, and the fact that Israel has to live at peace for a generation, 'without walls', and be shocked when they are attacked....

3-The persecution of Christians....

Yes, some Christians are being persecuted/killed around the world...

God and The Bible have fallen out of favor to a degree etc., but I don't think that qualifies as wholesale persecution of Christianity....

Christianity is still an immensely popular and powerful religion in the world today.Yes, some Christians are being killed in the Middle East and Africa, but it is not like all the Christians everywhere are being martyred and fed to lions....

Christianity is still alive and well, in America and the world...

It raises money, shapes politics, and influence the world's affairs....

More people go to church on Sunday in America, than tune into the Super Bowl.And try to be President of the U.S. without mentioning God in your speeches....

Just some questions that I sometimes raise with my coworker....


----------



## sprinter

WinterDave said:


> I know very little about the Bible, have problems reading it etc., so I am a complete layperson on this subject...
> 
> But I have a coworker who is an extreme eschatologist (basically a student/believer of the 'End Times') talks about it with everyone, sends e-mails etc.
> 
> So I do hear a lot of things, like the four blood moons over the next year, the restoration of the state of Israel, Jews from around the world returning home, Damascus lying in ruins, the 'Feast of the Tabernacle?, and a lot of other stuff like huge oil and gas reserves that the world envies over etc.
> 
> Every generation likes to think it is important and the 'Final' generation.And war, disaster, famine etc. have always been around....
> 
> The 1930's-1940's had The Great Depression, WWII, Hitler, Stalin, The Holocaust, the Atomic Bomb, entire cities leveled etc.
> 
> So as 'End Times' go, that was pretty darn close....
> 
> Of course the restoration of the nation of Israel is huge, and just happened in 1948, and I think only two generations of Jews are born in Israel after that or something??
> 
> Like I said, this is all from an amateur, with secondhand information so don't put too much stock in what I am saying here, it is just things that I have heard...
> 
> But a couple of problems with this being the 'End Times'....
> 
> 1-I think that Israel is supposed to live in peace for a generation, and take their safety for granted...Something about cities without walls or something?
> 
> That definitely hasn't happened yet, with still lots of missile attacks on Israel, terrorist attacks etc.....
> 
> 2-The power of the United States and Israel.....
> 
> All of Israel's neighbors combined wouldn't have a chance of defeating Israel in a war, and they know what happens when a terrorist WMD goes off in Israel...Israel has 200 nukes to the rest of the Arab world's maybe one or two...So nobody outside of Russia, China, Turkey, and others combined is going to threaten Israel...
> 
> And if the rest of the world gets paralyzed over North Korea, a couple of nukes and 50 year old weapons, are they really going to gang up and attack Israel, with her 200 nukes and first class technology and arms, who has made it clear that if they go down, they are taking everyone else with them...
> 
> So countries and their armies are probably not too keen on attacking Israel except for a radical Islamist who wants to usher in the 12th Imam....
> 
> You also have the current military might of America....
> 
> From what my coworker tells me, America really isn't mentioned or has any significant role to play in 'The End Times'....
> 
> There isn't much that happens in this world right *now*, that America does not have a significant influence over.....
> 
> So wouldn't America have to be destroyed, collapsed, raptured up, or something else, before the rest of the world can gang up on Israel in the End Times?
> 
> So you have America's current domination as the world's strongest military power, the military power of Israel, and the fact that Israel has to live at peace for a generation, 'without walls', and be shocked when they are attacked....
> 
> 3-The persecution of Christians....
> 
> Yes, some Christians are being persecuted/killed around the world...
> 
> God and The Bible have fallen out of favor to a degree etc., but I don't think that qualifies as wholesale persecution of Christianity....
> 
> Christianity is still an immensely popular and powerful religion in the world today.Yes, some Christians are being killed in the Middle East and Africa, but it is not like all the Christians everywhere are being martyred and fed to lions....
> 
> Christianity is still alive and well, in America and the world...
> 
> It raises money, shapes politics, and influence the world's affairs....
> 
> More people go to church on Sunday in America, than tune into the Super Bowl.And try to be President of the U.S. without mentioning God in your speeches....
> 
> Just some questions that I sometimes raise with my coworker....


Funny thing is the modern nation of Israel is not really like the ancient nation of Israel. The ancient nation of Israel was made up of 12 tribes and eventually split into two separate nations, the northern kingdom of Israel and Judah. The northern kingdom was conquered and deported by the nation of Assyria and was lost to history, no one really knows what became of them, that is why they are called the lost ten tribes. The current nation of Israel is more like Judah than the ancient nation of Israel.

Of course there has always been much speculation on what happened to the lost tribes. Dutch linguist scholar Anne Kristensen in her book *Who Were the Cimmerians and where did the come from *links the deported Israelites with the Cimmerians who are then linked with the Celts. I don't know what the current state of this claim is, probably not taken seriously for one reason or another. Also some have linked the Assyrians with the Germans. Of course that's not taken seriously for one reason or another as well. But it is interesting that the oldest city in Germany, Trier has a legend that it was founded by an Assyrian. From wikipedia...


> According to the legendarium recorded in the 12th-century _Gesta Treverorum_, the city was founded by an eponymous otherwise unrecorded Trebeta, an Assyrian prince, placing the city's founding legend centuries before and independently of ancient Rome: a medieval inscription on the façade of the Red House in Trier market,
> ANTE ROMAM TREVIRIS STETIT ANNIS MILLE TRECENTIS.PERSTET ET ÆTERNA PACE FRVATVR. AMEN."Thirteen hundred years before Rome, Trier stood / may it stand on and enjoy eternal peace, amen," reflects the proud city tradition. Further embroidery in the monkish _Gesta_ made of Trebeta the son of Ninus, a "King of Assyria" imagined by the ancient Greeks, by a wife prior to his marriage to the equally non-historical Queen Semiramis. His stepmother, Semiramis, despised him and when she took over the kingdom after the death of his father, Ninus, Trebeta left Assyria and went to Europe. After wandering for a time, he led a group of colonizers to the site of Trier.[_citation needed_] Upon his death, his body was cremated on Petrisberg by the people of Trier. The image of "Trebeta" became an icon of the city during the Middle


Of course the legend is not taken seriously for one reason or another.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I think, America is the great ***** of babylon that other countries try to be like and sociate with, But America has led the world in the wrong way because that is not the true way to live, So when that way of life has fallen, 

It will usher in change, The way we live now in this kind of society is the pinnacle of the way things can get under the current influence of this way of living.

So for life to get better, We must change, Simple as that.


----------



## sprinter

I believe the Babylon of Revelations will be a group of ten European nations because Revelation says...


> This calls for a mind with wisdom. The seven heads are* seven hills *on which the woman sits.


 Everybody knew Rome was surrounded by seven hills so it's obviously referring to Rome and a Roman Empire type of power made up of ten nations....


> The ten horns you saw are ten kings who have not yet received a kingdom, but who for one hour will receive authority as kings along with the beast. 13 They have one purpose and will give their power and authority to the beast. 14 They will wage war against the Lamb, but the Lamb will triumph over them because he is Lord of lords and King of kings-and with him will be his called, chosen and faithful followers."


And this Beast power corresponds to the King of the North in Daniel....



> *At the time of the end* the king of the South will engage him in battle, and the king of the North will storm out against him with chariots and cavalry and a great fleet of ships. He will invade many countries and sweep through them like a flood. *41*He will also invade the Beautiful Land. Many countries will fall, but Edom, Moab and the leaders of Ammon will be delivered from his hand. *42*He will extend his power over many countries; Egypt will not escape. *43*He will gain control of the treasures of gold and silver and all the riches of Egypt, with the Libyans and Cu****ese in submission. *44**But reports from the east and the north will alarm him*, and he will set out in a great rage to destroy and annihilate many. *45*He will pitch his royal tents between the seas atf the beautiful holy mountain. Yet he will come to his end, and no one will help h


North of Jerusalem is Rome so that's the general area were the King of the North is. And "reports from the north and east" suggests bad news possibly from a Russian and Chinese alliance who the King of the North may have had an agreement with that breaks down at the end.


----------



## Royals

I believe the beast are USA, Russia, China, UK, and maybe Turkey or Syria. And that the anti-christ is the islamic Mahdi who the muslims are waiting for. I believe Obama and the pope are false prophets. And Rome/the vatican plays an important role in end time prophecy. They, he jesuits, want to overtake Jerusalem and built a new temple.

But what about lightening striking the World Trade Center and the rare earthquake hitting Israel at the same time the pope landed in Israel? He is said to be the false prophet since he wants to bring this one world religion to life, Chrislam. We can see signs in the world everyday. This guy is an exepert on bible prophecy, watch this channel for regular updates about end time signs:

http://www.youtube.com/user/paulbegley34/videos


----------



## noscreenname

Jesus sure had an odd way of speaking. He was addressing and not addressing the people he was talking to in that verse somehow.


----------



## millenniumman75

housebunny said:


> What's a four blood moon? When is it?


The four blood moons are four total lunar eclipses in the next 18 months. The first of the four happened in mid-April.

*2014*:
Total lunar eclipse: April 14-15
Total lunar eclipse: October 7-8

*2015*:
Total lunar eclipse: April 4
Total lunar eclipse: September 28

The April 2014 and April 2015 total lunar eclipses align with the feast of Passover. The October 2014 and September 2015 total lunar eclipses align with the feast of Tabernacles. 
The Jewish calendar is a lunar calendar. In any year, it's inevitable that a full moon should fall on or near the feasts of Passover (15 Nissan) and Tabernacles (15 Tishri). Nissan and Tishri are the first and seventh months of the Jewish calendar, respectively.
It is somewhat ironic that three of these four lunar eclipses are not visible - even in part - from Israel. The only eclipse that can be seen at all from Israel is the tail end of the September 28, 2015 eclipse, which may be observable for a short while before sunrise.

*How common is a tetrad of total lunar eclipses?* Depending upon the century in which you live, a _lunar tetrad_ (four consecutive total lunar eclipses, spaced at six lunar months apart from one another) may happen fairly frequently - or not at all.


----------



## millenniumman75

noscreenname said:


> Jesus sure had an odd way of speaking. He was addressing and not addressing the people he was talking to in that verse somehow.


He spoke through parables on purpose - it weeded out the audience to those who follow Him.
If you have a relationship with Jesus, it makes more sense.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> I believe the beast are USA, Russia, China, UK, and maybe Turkey or Syria. And that the anti-christ is the islamic Mahdi who the muslims are waiting for. I believe Obama and the pope are false prophets. And Rome/the vatican plays an important role in end time prophecy. They, he jesuits, want to overtake Jerusalem and built a new temple.
> 
> But what about lightening striking the World Trade Center and the rare earthquake hitting Israel at the same time the pope landed in Israel? He is said to be the false prophet since he wants to bring this one world religion to life, Chrislam. We can see signs in the world everyday. This guy is an exepert on bible prophecy, watch this channel for regular updates about end time signs:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/paulbegley34/videos


I always thought that the "anti-Christ" would have horns, so to speak, like Satan.....but it also means one who does not believe in Christ. That makes it more scary in a way.


----------



## noscreenname

millenniumman75 said:


> He spoke through parables on purpose - it weeded out the audience to those who follow Him.
> If you have a relationship with Jesus, it makes more sense.


So when he's talking about all the apocalyptic stuff he's being literal but when he's specifically addressing his audience and says "this generation" it's a parable for the generation where all the apocalyptic stuff will happen in :|


----------



## GotAnxiety

noscreenname said:


> Jesus sure had an odd way of speaking. He was addressing and not addressing the people he was talking to in that verse somehow.


Only people that are not blind and chosen can understand what this all really means, You need to be able to see with all 4 dimension, To be able to understand the bible, Most people just see with there eyes, So they don't know what the words really mean, They see with the body, A very poor way of judgment.

A lot of the things in the bible are in metaphors you need to understand them, To get the true meaning, You use the 10 ten commandments to decipher, Even all then, Your life may be tainted, And your ability to see the truth may be faint, But if you were of water you would understand, Instead people are like a 1000 knifes, Which society made them,

Unfortunately people made of water are rare, Enough from my own searching looking for myself, Only seeing a few, Even church people aren't of water.


----------



## GotAnxiety

millenniumman75 said:


> I always thought that the "anti-Christ" would have horns, so to speak, like Satan.....but it also means one who does not believe in Christ. That makes it more scary in a way.


He does have horns, But these horns, Mean something they are not something you see, Not that how society has made fake images of vampires just like they made fake images of the devil,

The horns mean essences or ways of his influence in which he inflict his ways, On us.


----------



## millenniumman75

GotAnxiety said:


> He does have horns, But these horns, Mean something they are not something you see, Not that how society has made fake images of vampires just like they made fake images of the devil,
> 
> The horns mean essences or ways of his influence in which in inflict his ways, On us.


Well, yeah - it's all darkness.


----------



## noscreenname

GotAnxiety said:


> Only people that are not blind and chosen can understand what this all really means, You need to be able to see with all 4 dimension, To be able to understand the bible, Most people just see with there eyes, So they don't know what the words really mean, They see with the body, A very poor way of judgment.
> 
> A lot of the things in the bible are in metaphors you need to understand them, To get the true meaning, You use the 10 ten commandments to decipher, Even all then, Your life may be tainted, And your ability to see the truth may be faint, But if you were of water you would understand, Instead people are like a 1000 knifes, Which society made them,
> 
> Unfortunately people made of water are rare, Enough from my own searching looking for myself, Only seeing a few, Even church people aren't of water.


But I wonder why the person(s) interpreting the verse see what they want to see in the verse.

I'm not excluding myself. I can transmute all these verses from fundamentalism Christianity into hippie new age spirituality but i'll spare you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Royals said:


> I believe the beast are USA, Russia, China, UK, and maybe Turkey or Syria. And that the anti-christ is the islamic Mahdi who the muslims are waiting for. I believe Obama and the pope are false prophets. And Rome/the vatican plays an important role in end time prophecy. They, he jesuits, want to overtake Jerusalem and built a new temple.
> 
> But what about lightening striking the World Trade Center and the rare earthquake hitting Israel at the same time the pope landed in Israel? He is said to be the false prophet since he wants to bring this one world religion to life, Chrislam. We can see signs in the world everyday. This guy is an exepert on bible prophecy, watch this channel for regular updates about end time signs:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/paulbegley34/videos


Every time in history has been interpreted at some point as a sign of the end times. Everything you said can easily be applied to other nations and leaders throughout history. What is happening right now isn't a sign of the end times. This is the way the world has always been.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> Every time in history has been interpreted at some point as a sign of the end times. Everything you said can easily be applied to other nations and leaders throughout history. What is happening right now isn't a sign of the end times. This is the way the world has always been.


...not when multiple signs come together.

Sure, on prophecy can happen more than once, but get multiple prophecies to line up (Revelations does that) and there's really something going on...


----------



## noscreenname

millenniumman75 said:


> ...not when multiple signs come together.
> 
> Sure, on prophecy can happen more than once, but get multiple prophecies to line up (Revelations does that) and there's really something going on...


That's what they always say. The JW learned their lesson when they thought they saw "multiple signs" everywhere a few times during history. No more picking definite years since you will be wrong, just be vague and keep saying "the time is soon upon us, just look at the world we live in"


----------



## millenniumman75

noscreenname said:


> That's what they always say. The JW learned their lesson when they thought they saw "multiple signs" everywhere a few times during history. No more picking definite years since you will be wrong, just be vague and keep saying "the time is soon upon us, just look at the world we live in"


Likely, not enough of the "signs" lined up. The more signs there are the more it takes to fulfilll them.


----------



## LeeMann

^ I agree that multiple signs are coming together.

1. Fear, technological conveniences and vanity are sold in every corner than ever before, making it look like a global government (ruler) is the sole solution. We are so close to getting a one world (a) government, (b) currency and (c) religion. No nation is currently independent (or very unique) regarding any matter (politics, finance and culture).

2. Wickedness, immorality and self-deification is promoted and is beginning to take the favor over the other good opposites. Every word of God is now disregarded and attacked by almost everyone in a position of power ... from sexuality to validity of God himself.

3. Spiritual and religious churches have become more like festival and/or market places.

4. Materialistic values have taken over spirituality to the point of banning any religious (spiritual) education at schools.

5. A state of Israel has recently been established (~60 years?)

6. Many nations have acquired strong militaries and tensions are building up in every corner of the world eventually leading to a great war with the middle east being the major war theater. With all powerful nations destroyed after the war, chances are good that Israel will end up the sole winner and the global government head and place of the throne (and court) of the false king/messiah.

7. Almost all natural resources (water, non-GMO seeds, the soil, the atmosphere, bees, sea/oceanic ecosystem, even human physiology and genes) are being manipulated and destroyed by greedy corporations. Considering this, the tribulations are not just possible, but inevitable. Imagine the total vanishing of bees would do alone.


----------



## GotAnxiety

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, yeah - it's all darkness.


Yeah, It is all darkness, Cause no one sees the light, No one knows the truth, Some see some of the light, Some see some of the truth,

It's like Christmas, How now its made up all about money and buying gifts, It's surrounded in darkness because of mans greed and desire of, Changing good things bad, Which they try to turn righteousness to wickedness in the form of temptation from this world.

The truth is its about giving cause god gives, You don't need gifts to give, My love is eternal, Their love smell like a public urinal.


----------



## WinterDave

I think that the restoration of the nation of Israel, is really the only definitive sign of the end times....

All of the other situations can apply to any era....

I still don't know how we get past the 'Unwalled' villages of Israel'....

Israel living in peace for a generation, and taking their security for granted....

I don't think that we have seen that.While Israel has prospered greatly, she is still under attack from terrorists and missile attacks....

And you still have the preeminent role of American and Israeli military power....

I don't see anything going down against Israel that America would allow.
And I don't see anyone messing with Israel and her conventional and nuclear arms.... 

So no generation of peace for Israel yet, and no one with sufficient military power really has the capability to attack Israel, especially with America still being the strongest military power in the world...

China and Russia are regional powers...

I guess that they could take out Israel with bomber and missile attacks using WMDs...
But Israel might be able to hit them with a few nukes too.At the very least, Israel would take out all of the Middle Eastern oil fields....

No oil, and goodbye world economy and civilization....

Not too many people, outside of suicidal jihadists, probably want to roll those dice....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> ...not when multiple signs come together.
> 
> Sure, on prophecy can happen more than once, but get multiple prophecies to line up (Revelations does that) and there's really something going on...


Well you can believe whatever you want. I try not to have debates about religion because they are incredibly pointless. Like trying to convince a child that the monster under their bed isn't real.


----------



## SmartCar

*Why are we Worried About the end of the World?*

Just to confirm..i'm not a troll..i'm a Catholic/Spiritual Person..like you guys..but i've heard this type of stuff quite a few times from Christians..yes the world will come to an end..but i don't really understand why people try to predict when..or not it will happen..according to the Bible..not even God knows..but then again..i admit i don't read the Bible much, as far as signs go i don't see anything bad about Pope Francis..i don't think Obama's bad either..even though..i've not been a super-fan of his lately..the only evil maybe i know of is supposed to be the Anti-Christ..who's supposed to be either a Persian/European dude..i dunno:stu..in my opinion i think you guys are reading into this a bit too much..we all die in some form..freak accident/plane disappearance/car crash etc..some of us may not be alive to even witness the horrible event that is "Doomsday"..anyways y'all probably think i'm making noise:lol..but feel free to educate me..if you feel i didn't understand something.


----------



## BadGirl

millenniumman75 said:


> The sun, moon, and stars stuff can mean constellation positions...or in a near-future case. We have a "four blood moon" coming up where it is something that doesn't occur but once in thousands of years.


That makes no sense in context of "end times".


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> Well you can believe whatever you want. I try not to have debates about religion because they are incredibly pointless. Like trying to convince a child that the monster under their bed isn't real.


 What's pointless may be more straightforward than you think.

It centers around Israel.


----------



## millenniumman75

BadGirl said:


> That makes no sense in context of "end times".


They had to use starts and constellations like we use calendars. Some of the events actually happen rarely. The four blood moons I described is just one example. There is also symbolism.

They didn't have clocks or calendars back then.


----------



## Royals

LeeMann said:


> ^ I agree that multiple signs are coming together.
> 
> 1. Fear, technological conveniences and vanity are sold in every corner than ever before, making it look like a global government (ruler) is the sole solution. We are so close to getting a one world (a) government, (b) currency and (c) religion. No nation is currently independent (or very unique) regarding any matter (politics, finance and culture).
> 
> 2. Wickedness, immorality and self-deification is promoted and is beginning to take the favor over the other good opposites. Every word of God is now disregarded and attacked by almost everyone in a position of power ... from sexuality to validity of God himself.
> 
> 3. Spiritual and religious churches have become more like festival and/or market places.
> 
> 4. Materialistic values have taken over spirituality to the point of banning any religious (spiritual) education at schools.
> 
> 5. A state of Israel has recently been established (~60 years?)
> 
> 6. Many nations have acquired strong militaries and tensions are building up in every corner of the world eventually leading to a great war with the middle east being the major war theater. With all powerful nations destroyed after the war, chances are good that Israel will end up the sole winner and the global government head and place of the throne (and court) of the false king/messiah.
> 
> 7. Almost all natural resources (water, non-GMO seeds, the soil, the atmosphere, bees, sea/oceanic ecosystem, even human physiology and genes) are being manipulated and destroyed by greedy corporations. Considering this, the tribulations are not just possible, but inevitable. Imagine the total vanishing of bees would do alone.


Well said  More protest and civil unrest, ruined economies and countries, rumors of wars, more earthquakes than ever before, more anti-Christianity and persecution, more focus on pushing the one world governement agenda with one religion. It's clear that we are moving to tribulation times.


----------



## Royals

BadGirl said:


> Only God knows. Anyone predicting 'end times' is arrogant, narrow-minded & narcissistic.


True, only God knows. I started this thread with asking what Jesus meant with 'this generation'. I didn't claim to know when the end is coming, but things were added. I simply am saying that Jesus told us to read the signs, and only the chosen ones can see them. So we are just trying to explain the signs from a biblical point of view. These things are about to/must happen because they are biblical.


----------



## millenniumman75

BadGirl said:


> Only God knows. Anyone predicting 'end times' is arrogant, narrow-minded & narcissistic.


God does give hints, but we have to be careful. It specifically says that we don't know the hour, but there are hints.

Discernment. Take in as much information and use discernment. That can only come with a true relationship with Jesus....He is coming back, and He'll let us know.


----------



## WinterDave

Royals said:


> Well said  More protest and civil unrest, ruined economies and countries, rumors of wars, more earthquakes than ever before, more anti-Christianity and persecution, more focus on pushing the one world governement agenda with one religion. It's clear that we are moving to tribulation times.


1935-1945:
You have a worldwide Great Depression, Stallin killing millions of people, Hitler and the Nazis killing millions of people, the Japanese killing millions of people, WWII, Concentration Camps,The Holocaust, incendiary bombings of cities, whole nations in ruins, two Atomic Bombs dropped, fighting on the Eastern Front and in the Pacific with no rules of warfare being observed, an Iron Curtain enslaves Eastern Europe, the Cold War, roughly 100 million people dead in that decade....

1963-1973:
You have the Cold War, the Vietnam War, Segregation, the assassinations of JFK, RFK, Martin Luther King Jr., two Arab wars against Israel, Watergate, the OPEC Oil Embargo, Nixon resigns as President, drugs, promiscuity, race riots, intolerance etc.

I don't think that this past decade has been worse than the above described decades....

We just have 24/7, worldwide, media coverage that reports everything, everywhere, and often hypes and inflates news stories....


----------



## Royals

WinterDave said:


> 1935-1945:
> You have a worldwide Great Depression, Stallin killing millions of people, Hitler and the Nazis killing millions of people, the Japanese killing millions of people, WWII, Concentration Camps,The Holocaust, incendiary bombings of cities, whole nations in ruins, two Atomic Bombs dropped, fighting on the Eastern Front and in the Pacific with no rules of warfare being observed, an Iron Curtain enslaves Eastern Europe, the Cold War, roughly 100 million people dead in that decade....
> 
> 1963-1973:
> You have the Cold War, the Vietnam War, Segregation, the assassinations of JFK, RFK, Martin Luther King Jr., two Arab wars against Israel, Watergate, the OPEC Oil Embargo, Nixon resigns as President, drugs, promiscuity, race riots, intolerance etc.
> 
> I don't think that this past decade has been worse than the above described decades....
> 
> We just have 24/7, worldwide, media coverage that reports everything, everywhere, and often hypes and inflates news stories....


I'm not talking about normal happenings but about biblical prophecy. We are moving closer to an one world government and religion, and new war in the Middle East ever than before. Those things are needed before the end times can happen.


----------



## WinterDave

I don't think that we are seeing a one world government or religion, far from it....

Islam is far apart from reconciling with Christianity and Judaism....

And one world government accusations have gone on for decades....

Yes, countries' economies are more intertwined now, along with trade agreements, the WTO etc...

That's the nature of technology and business in the 21st century....

But the UN is still pretty much helpless and a joke, in controlling world affairs....

The UN has less influence than ever, and religious acrimony is very high...

Other than global trade agreements, it is far from a one world government or religion...

And war in the Middle East is less now, than Russian supported Arab wars against Israel in the late 1960's/early 1970's, the Munich massacre, Khomeni in the 1980's, Hussein in Iraq, the Russian invasion of Afghanistan, India/Pakistan fighting, the Iran/Iraq war, gassing the Kurds, Assad Sr. gassing his own people, PLO terrorism etc....


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

The USA will have it's transformation into a much less prosperous country within this decade. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole global economy collapses. That doesn't mean it will be the end of the world though. Life will just be a lot harder for everyone.


----------



## Royals

WinterDave said:


> I don't think that we are seeing a one world government or religion, far from it....
> 
> Islam is far apart from reconciling with Christianity and Judaism....
> 
> And one world government accusations have gone on for decades....
> 
> Yes, countries' economies are more intertwined now, along with trade agreements, the WTO etc...
> 
> That's the nature of technology and business in the 21st century....
> 
> But the UN is still pretty much helpless and a joke, in controlling world affairs....
> 
> The UN has less influence than ever, and religious acrimony is very high...
> 
> Other than global trade agreements, it is far from a one world government or religion...
> 
> And war in the Middle East is less now, than Russian supported Arab wars against Israel in the late 1960's/early 1970's, the Munich massacre, Khomeni in the 1980's, Hussein in Iraq, the Russian invasion of Afghanistan, India/Pakistan fighting, the Iran/Iraq war, gassing the Kurds, Assad Sr. gassing his own people, PLO terrorism etc....


Well the Pope, Obama, Jesuits, Masons and Nethanayu have more influence in this than you think. They control the plans for this world. And the pope has gone to Jerusalem to discuss one world religion plans (Chrislam). Believe it or not but most Muslim, Jewish and Christian leaders will gree with coming together as one. These relgions are alike anyway. And just because you don't think it would happen doesn't mean it won't happen. Because as I said it will happen like biblical propehcy. This end times scenario, It's out of our hands, we can't change it anymore. Humans are controlled by bigger powers, they are puppets, God and lucifer control this universe and world. And those two will battle for our souls.


----------



## WinterDave

But if I am not mistaken, and I definitely am not well versed/educated on all of this.

1-Israel's nearby enemies have to disappear/get destroyed etc.

2-Israel has to then live in peace for a generation, and take its peace and security for granted (unwalled villages).

3-Israel has to strike the 'mother load' in oil or gas reserves.

4-This causes envy/jealousy, which encourages countries like Russia, China, and others, to attack Israel in order to to gain her valuable resources....

5-A one world government and religion.

6-The persecution of Christians.

I just don't see many of these signs yet, except for the restoration of Israel, and maybe 'Damascus in a heap of ruins'.

As for Obama, the Pope, the Masons, Netanyahu, the Jesuits, and logically you have to include W. Bush, Cheney, and the Clintons, into the plot too, if this is a global conspiracy to usher in a one world government and religion....

That's where I have to agree to disagree....

That all of these different people and groups, are secretly working together 
in some sinister, global agenda....

Now you are talking Bohemian Grove, Bilderberg Group, Denver Airport, New World Order, conspiracy stuff, which I am not going to accept without concrete proof....

And the Pope was trying to get the Arabs and Jews to unite on a peace agreement, and merely invited them to the Vatican, in the future.

I didn't hear any sales pitches for 'Chrislam'....

More likely, the Pope was just trying to accomplish some positive P.R., after the sex abuse scandal has left the Pope and the Catholic Church severely damaged....


----------



## ravenseldoncat

Why do people like to go on about this stuff?


----------



## Royals

WinterDave said:


> But if I am not mistaken, and I definitely am not well versed/educated on all of this.
> 
> 1-Israel's nearby enemies have to disappear/get destroyed etc.
> 
> 2-Israel has to then live in peace for a generation, and take its peace and security for granted (unwalled villages).
> 
> 3-Israel has to strike the 'mother load' in oil or gas reserves.
> 
> 4-This causes envy/jealousy, which encourages countries like Russia, China, and others, to attack Israel in order to to gain her valuable resources....
> 
> 5-A one world government and religion.
> 
> 6-The persecution of Christians.
> 
> I just don't see many of these signs yet, except for the restoration of Israel, and maybe 'Damascus in a heap of ruins'.
> 
> As for Obama, the Pope, the Masons, Netanyahu, the Jesuits, and logically you have to include W. Bush, Cheney, and the Clintons, into the plot too, if this is a global conspiracy to usher in a one world government and religion....
> 
> That's where I have to agree to disagree....
> 
> That all of these different people and groups, are secretly working together
> in some sinister, global agenda....
> 
> Now you are talking Bohemian Grove, Bilderberg Group, Denver Airport, New World Order, conspiracy stuff, which I am not going to accept without concrete proof....
> 
> And the Pope was trying to get the Arabs and Jews to unite on a peace agreement, and merely invited them to the Vatican, in the future.
> 
> I didn't hear any sales pitches for 'Chrislam'....
> 
> More likely, the Pope was just trying to accomplish some positive P.R., after the sex abuse scandal has left the Pope and the Catholic Church severely damaged....


Three main things have to happen before Jesus return. The peace agreement or anti-christ who makes world peace, Jerusalem's enemies have to surround the city at the walls and invade, and the temple on the mount has to be rebuild. Well we were really close this past months with the peace deal (but remember just because it didn't go through is also biblical because it says that before peace comes destruction), Israel's enemies are always fighting them but not yet around Jersualem, and the temple is already built so I think it is only a matter of time before the anti-christ enters it and proclaims he is God. I am only saying keep your eye on the signs and see if they are biblical. Relate world happenings to the bible prophecies to know for sure if they have to do with the second coming.


----------



## LeeMann

ravenseldoncat said:


> Why do people like to go on about this stuff?


Well, if you read what Royals had written couple of posts ago:



> And except that the Lord had shortened those days, no flesh should be saved: but for the elect's sake, whom he hath chosen, he hath shortened the days


If those days are now, wouldn't you want to prepare yourself or do something about it?


----------



## LeeMann

WinterDave said:


> 5-A one world government and religion.


I think that one is pretty close. Every nation is becoming dependent on the whole others. I don't think there is a single country right now that can stand on its own (economically, politically, culturally, etc.).



> As for Obama, the Pope, the Masons, Netanyahu, the Jesuits, and logically you have to include W. Bush, Cheney, and the Clintons, into the plot too, if this is a global conspiracy to usher in a one world government and religion....
> 
> That's where I have to agree to disagree....
> 
> That all of these different people and groups, are secretly working together
> in some sinister, global agenda....


I don't think any man (in flesh) can comprehend the plot/global conspiracy. Our enemies are 100% spiritual beings who use people in power to manipulate and advance their plans.


----------



## wmu'14

I can confirm a lot of people ---- both Christian and non-Christian ----- wouldn't mind if the major religions merged. Religion classes in secular schools teach that Christianity is really no different then Islam, Judaism, or even Buddhism and Hinduism. People are more accepting of other religions and think that they can all be true. (Which doesn't make any sense according to God "You shall have no other gods before me" or even Buddhism.


----------



## sprinter

One reason many believe we are living in a time near the end is that Jesus said.."In fact, unless that time of calamity is shortened, not a single person will survive. But it will be shortened for the sake of God's chosen ones." Matt:24:22 . With the weapons of mass destruction now available it's not hard at all to imagine how life on earth could be wiped out from war etc.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's a jungle out there.


----------



## Royals

LeeMann said:


> Well, if you read what Royals had written couple of posts ago:
> 
> If those days are now, wouldn't you want to prepare yourself or do something about it?


I don't think we are there yet because Jesus said in those days the world would be so impossible to live in. Look at what He said how the situation on earth must/will be: _

wars_ and and _comm__otions must first come_ but the end is *not yet there*. Nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. And great_ earthquakes_, _famines _and _pestilence_. And they shall bring you before kings and _persecute _you. And _betrayed _by parents, family and sometimes put to death. *And then when you see Jerusalem compassed with armies, the end is nigh*. And Jerusalem shall be _trodden down_ by the Gentiles.

But the more unusual stuff is: there shall be _signs in the sun _and in the _moon and in the stars_; and _upon the earth distress among nations_, with _perplexity_, the _sea and the waves roaring_. The _powers of heaven shall be shaken_.

*And then*: And then shall they *see the Son of Man coming* in a cloud with power and great glory. And *when these things begin to come to pass*, then look up and lift up your heads, for *your redemption draweth nigh*. When ye see these things come to pass, know ye that the Kingdom of God is nigh at hand.

So heaven is not yet shaking and dark, and stars aren't falling yet. 
But rumors of wars and nations against nations is happening. And maybe Jerusalem's invasion is close. So we are at that point. Not at the last end yet. Because the peace agreement and anti-christ are not yet here/known.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

millenniumman75 said:


> God does give hints, but we have to be careful. It specifically says that we don't know the hour, but there are hints.
> 
> Discernment. Take in as much information and use discernment. That can only come with a true relationship with Jesus....He is coming back, and He'll let us know.


Very true. Jesus tells us we don't know the day or the hour. Then he tells us in the bible what signs to look out for, so we can get an idea of when it may happen. There's a balance.

He will come when people least expect it, like it says in the bible, "like a thief in the night." I had a dream about this. People were unaware, unprepared, and shocked. It almost seemed like God picked a time when people would least expect it. I'm not claiming that to be biblical but that's what it felt like because it was crazy unexpected.


----------



## LeeMann

Royals said:


> I don't think we are there yet because Jesus said in those days the world would be so impossible to live in.


Excuse my language. I didn't mean that the time he spoke about is right now. I meant 'if it is going to happen in our time' (that if we would be alive when it happens).



> So heaven is not yet shaking and dark, and stars aren't falling yet.
> But rumors of wars and nations against nations is happening. And maybe Jerusalem's invasion is close. So we are at that point. Not at the last end yet. Because the peace agreement and anti-christ are not yet here/known.


Right. Right.


----------



## LeeMann

BadGirl said:


> Not bragging, but:


:lol Funny.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, the current pope is doing questionable things at the moment, too......another sign.


----------



## ilsr

i heard that. pope is welcoming the possibility of ET's. (which we know are going to be fake ET's)

I don't know if it's this generation. Maybe we still have a few centuries to go before the end. Like paralleling when the Roman Empire finally fell. But I guess no matter what each of our souls is in jeopardy to all the temptations from technology and unforgiven sins. Doesn't matter if we die during the end times or not.


----------



## LeeMann

ils25r said:


> i heard that. pope is welcoming the possibility of ET's. (which we know are going to be *fake* ET's)


Precisely.



> I don't know if it's this generation. Maybe we still have a few centuries to go before the end. Like paralleling when the Roman Empire finally fell.


I don't think 'they' have got that much time.



> But I guess no matter what each of our souls is in jeopardy to all the temptations from technology and unforgiven sins. Doesn't matter if we die during the end times or not.


I think that is exactly what all these modern conveniences are for. The trick is not to be deceived into thinking that there is such a thing called *neutral*. Everything happens for a reason and is ultimately *black and white* for those who are able to look well.


----------



## hoddesdon

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, the current pope is doing questionable things at the moment, too......another sign.


Why is that a sign?


----------



## millenniumman75

hoddesdon said:


> Why is that a sign?


Islam and Christianity are NOT compatible and never will be. Yet, this pope has taken it upon himself to try and bridge a gap that has been wide since the days of Abraham. A Christian praying to the Muslim Wailing Wall? Uh, something is wrong with that.


----------



## knightofdespair

xoblackwidowx7 said:


> I believe that we are the people of the last days.


So has everyone else in the last 300 years... I fear more that people hell bent on being the last days survivors bringing about irresponsible circumstances because they just plain don't think tomorrow is going to come.


----------



## millenniumman75

knightofdespair said:


> So has everyone else in the last 300 years... I fear more that people hell bent on being the last days survivors bringing about irresponsible circumstances because they just plain don't think tomorrow is going to come.


There is more going on now that ever before....including Christianity reaching everyone around the world. That was harder to do the further back you go.


----------



## orsomething

got seven pickles on one whopper jr at burger king the other day

terrifying times


----------



## Apoc

Just like every other doomsday prediction in history you'll all be wrong. When scientists predict that an asteroid or a massive solar flare or gamma ray burst is going to hit the Earth I'll believe in the end times.


----------



## tak

Technically we have been in the end times ever since Jesus ascended. However if we look in the bible we will find some terminology. Read matt 24, mark 13, and luke 21. Notice the term begining of sorrows, which literaly means labor pains. Then read revelation 12 and 13. It speaks of labor pains in revelations. It says first the begining of sorrows then the great tribulation then the second coming of Christ. We are in the begining of sorrows now... wars and rumors of wars, various pestilience, earthquakes in various places. The beast is already making tracks on the earth now.


----------



## Royals

BadGirl said:


> There is nothing wrong with the Pope praying at the Wailing Wall. God is everywhere so we can pray anywhere.
> The Pope is doing a great deal of good work in all sorts of areas including interfaith. He is not waiting for Endtimes, preaching that the end is nigh: he is working to make our world a better place...He got that idea from following Christ.


There is nothing wrong with setting the good example and spreading a good message, but it doesn't change the fact that the false prophet and anti-christ both will come. And many believe this pope is the deceiving false prophet. I don't trust him. Because the bible also says that he will bring all people and religions together. Not as a good sign but to let Islam slowly take over. I am not against accepting other believers or loving them but two religions cannot be mixed or you have an unpure faith. Islam and Christianity are basically impossible to mix since Islamic is a sungod religion with a warmonging prophet who denies Jesus is the Son of God and savior of mankind. They worship a stone in mecca (false idol). So I certainly do not hope they will mix. But when this is biblical prophecy it has to happen.


----------



## BadGirl

Royals said:


> There is nothing wrong with setting the good example and spreading a good message, but it doesn't change the fact that the false prophet and anti-christ both will come. And many believe this pope is the deceiving false prophet. I don't trust him. Because the bible also says that he will bring all people and religions together. Not as a good sign but to let Islam slowly take over. I am not against accepting other believers or loving them but two religions cannot be mixed or you have an unpure faith. Islam and Christianity are basically impossible to mix since Islamic is a sungod religion with a warmonging prophet who denies Jesus is the Son of God and savior of mankind. They worship a stone in mecca (false idol). So I certainly do not hope they will mix. But when this is biblical prophecy it has to happen.


You can attack Islam & other religions if you wish, but if you do so please take personal responsibility for doing so: you are not representing the teachings of Christ or the majority of Christians with your views.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

BadGirl said:


> You can attack Islam & other religions if you wish, but if you do so please take personal responsibility for doing so: you are not representing the teachings of Christ or the majority of Christians with your views.


He doesn't believe Christianity and other religions can mix together. And, he is right. The bible teaches of One God. We read in the New Testament many verses warning of heresies, false religions, and false gods. So I am not sure why you think he's not representing Christ?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Apoc said:


> Just like every other doomsday prediction in history you'll all be wrong. When scientists predict that an asteroid or a massive solar flare or gamma ray burst is going to hit the Earth I'll believe in the end times.


Can you point out to me where someone here posted a doomsday date???


----------



## BadGirl

lilyamongthorns said:


> So I am not sure why you think he's not representing Christ?


Please quote *directly* from Jesus & I'll be happy to respond. Why? Because Christians follow Jesus.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

BadGirl said:


> Please quote *directly* from Jesus & I'll be happy to respond. Why? Because Christians follow Jesus.


The whole bible tells us about Jesus. We see from the beginning of Genesis to Revelation how perfectly the story unfolds, with all the correct prophecies in the Old Testament about Jesus. The whole bible was given by the Holy Spirit. If we pick and choose what we want to believe, then how do we know Christ came to die for us? Why not pick and choose the things that don't talk about Christ? By picking and choosing we make up our own religion. I'll post some verses here. Revelation which was written by John, the disciple who wrote down, by the influence of the Holy Spirit, the things Jesus said. This same John, by the Holy Spirit, wrote plenty in Revelations about false religions.

Matthew 24:1-13
"Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings. "Do you see all these things?" he asked. "Truly I tell you, not one stone here will be left on another; every one will be thrown down." As Jesus was sitting on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to him privately. "Tell us," they said, "when will this happen, and what will be the sign of your coming and of the end of the age?"
Jesus answered: "Watch out that no one deceives you. For many will come in my name, claiming, 'I am the Messiah,' and will deceive many. You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. All these are the beginning of birth pains.
"Then you will be handed over to be persecuted and put to death, and you will be hated by all nations because of me. At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved."

Luke 13:22-30
"Then Jesus went through the towns and villages, teaching as he made his way to Jerusalem. Someone asked him, "Lord, are only a few people going to be saved?"He said to them, "Make every effort to enter through the narrow door, because many, I tell you, will try to enter and will not be able to. Once the owner of the house gets up and closes the door, you will stand outside knocking and pleading, 'Sir, open the door for us.'
"But he will answer, 'I don't know you or where you come from.'
"Then you will say, 'We ate and drank with you, and you taught in our streets.'
"But he will reply, 'I don't know you or where you come from. Away from me, all you evildoers!'
"There will be weeping there, and gnashing of teeth, when you see Abraham, Isaac and Jacob and all the prophets in the kingdom of God, but you yourselves thrown out. People will come from east and west and north and south, and will take their places at the feast in the kingdom of God. Indeed there are those who are last who will be first, and first who will be last.""

John 10:7-10
"Therefore Jesus said again, "Very truly I tell you, I am the gate for the sheep. All who have come before me are thieves and robbers, but the sheep have not listened to them. I am the gate; whoever enters through me will be saved. They will come in and go out, and find pasture. The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full."

John 14:6
"Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me"

Mark 13:22
"For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect."


----------



## BadGirl

^ Lily, with all due respect, those verses do not support the claims made by Royals; they certainly do not support the abusive comments about other religions. 
I'm averse to swapping verses & Spiritual Support is not the place for debate, but in another arena I'd be happy to discuss this. 
Please remember that this thread is about 'Endtimes' - a fallacious philosophy which is promoted mainly by cults like the JWs who have been proven wrong time & time & time again. 
Instead of 'preaching' that the end is nigh, it would be far better to do as Jesus did - & try to make our world a better place.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

BadGirl said:


> ^ Lily, with all due respect, those verses do not support the claims made by Royals; they certainly do not support the abusive comments about other religions.
> I'm averse to swapping verses & Spiritual Support is not the place for debate, but in another arena I'd be happy to discuss this.
> Please remember that this thread is about 'Endtimes' - a fallacious philosophy which is promoted mainly by cults like the JWs who have been proven wrong time & time & time again.
> Instead of 'preaching' that the end is nigh, it would be far better to do as Jesus did - & try to make our world a better place.


So, you had a problem with the way he talked about how he disagrees with other religions? I thought maybe you had a problem with his beliefs because I saw nothing abusive in anyone's comments.

Jesus did talk about the End Times. This thread is a discussion about the End Times. That's just one aspect of a Christian's life. It's just one thread. There's nothing wrong with a Christian wanting to post about it and discuss it with others. I'm sure Royals, along with many others here, do things to make a world a better place, that doesn't involve the discussion of the End Times.


----------



## BadGirl

lilyamongthorns said:


> So, you had a problem with the way he talked about how he disagrees with other religions? I thought maybe you had a problem with his beliefs because I saw nothing abusive in anyone's comments.
> 
> Jesus did talk about the End Times. This thread is a discussion about the End Times. That's just one aspect of a Christian's life. It's just one thread. There's nothing wrong with a Christian wanting to post about it and discuss it with others. I'm sure Royals, along with many others here, do things to make a world a better place, that doesn't involve the discussion of the End Times.


Perhaps you missed his posts that were deleted by the mods.

Feel free to talk about Endtimes while others of us talk about 'now times' & loving our neighbours - all of them, as Jesus commanded us.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

BadGirl said:


> Perhaps you missed his posts that were deleted by the mods.
> 
> Feel free to talk about Endtimes while others of us talk about 'now times' & loving our neighbours - all of them, as Jesus commanded us.


And the Parable of the Virgins? Do we disregard the end times completely? Like you said, Christians follow Jesus and we do what he does. And if he talks about the End Times then we talk about the End Times.


----------



## BadGirl

lilyamongthorns said:


> And the Parable of the Virgins? Do we disregard the end times completely? Like you said, Christians follow Jesus and we do what he does. And if he talks about the End Times then we talk about the End Times.


The key word there is 'parable'... Any interpretation of that is wide open to discussion; parables are not 'literal'. 
Again, yes, of course, speculate as much as you wish about the End Times if you think that's a useful thing to do.


----------



## BadGirl

Lily, I genuinely appreciate that you have been open-minded enough to discuss these issues rather than simply ignoring the concerns raised by people like me. Thank you.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

BadGirl said:


> Lily, I genuinely appreciate that you have been open-minded enough to discuss these issues rather than simply ignoring the concerns raised by people like me. Thank you.


Thank you for the kind comment. :heart I didn't know I was doing anything special, just trying to clarify things. The only time I ignore is if I feel I will get caught up in a never-ending merry-go-round.


----------



## GotAnxiety

The false prophet and the Anti Christ represent, 

The opposite, Lets say Christ stands for the kingdom of god, The anti Christ stands for the kingdom of Satan,

Just as the false prophet would be the the untruthful wicked religion compared to the truthful and righteous religion,

As these things must change for the world to get better, Either that or will have genocide one day, If we can't resolve are issues and actually bring in peace and heaven to this planet, Then hell is what will get, Right now were at the turning point when we have a chance to change and make this world better it can go either way,


----------



## Royals

BadGirl said:


> You can attack Islam & other religions if you wish, but if you do so please take personal responsibility for doing so: you are not representing the teachings of Christ or the majority of Christians with your views.


But then again why do you 'accuse me' and claim I am no Christian, and post these pictures with messages wich have nothing to do with my thread. Why do you not first remove the speack from your eye before you can remove the plank out my eye? As far as I know, you can speak the truth as long as it's biblical. The bible tells us to judge righteously and to correct a brother in faith if it's justified. And the truth is the truth. Jesus spoke about hypocrites and exposed them all the time. And one thing what Jesus told us is to look out for the the end times signs and false prophets, so that we should not be deceived. Would you simply ignore the signs or false teachers and stop telling others so that they will be lost? It's our duty to spread the gospel and warn others for what might hurt them. I love my neighbor, otherwise I wouldn't create youtube video's for them, to give them positive messages and to make them more aware of the good and warn them for the bad. I try my best to help. So it's ok to talk about biblical things, and it's ok to share your beliefs/faith/opinion without getting attacked for it


----------



## BadGirl

Royals said:


> But then again why do you 'accuse me' and claim I am no Christian, and post these pictures with messages wich have nothing to do with my thread. Why do you not first remove the speack from your eye before you can remove the plank out my eye? As far as I know, you can speak the truth as long as it's biblical. The bible tells us to judge righteously and to correct a brother in faith if it's justified. And the truth is the truth. Jesus spoke about hypocrites and exposed them all the time. And one thing what Jesus told us is to look out for the the end times signs and false prophets, so that we should not be deceived. Would you simply ignore the signs or false teachers and stop telling others so that they will be lost? It's our duty to spread the gospel and warn others for what might hurt them. I love my neighbor, otherwise I wouldn't create youtube video's for them, to give them positive messages and to make them more aware of the good and warn them for the bad. I try my best to help. So it's ok to talk about biblical things, and it's ok to share your beliefs/faith/opinion without getting attacked for it


I have never said that you are not a Christian: show me where I did that if it is true or please retract that statement.

If you are unhappy about the messages in the pics I post please talk about them & say why you disagree with them so that they can be discussed: that's how people are convinced of the truth - through honest open-minded dialogue not blind faith & dogma. However, I have removed the 'offending' pics from this thread as they apparently contained messages that people don't want to hear.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

People should be able to come in here and post about their topic of interest without snarky comments and pics from others. Many Christians believe in the End Times. So we like to discuss it. If anyone has a problem with that, please create a thread in the _Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion_ where you can all hash out your disapproval and snarky comments. From here on out I'm going to report every post I find problematic. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## BadGirl

lilyamongthorns said:


> People should be able to come in here and post about their topic of interest without snarky comments and pics from others. Many Christians believe in the End Times. So we like to discuss it. If anyone has a problem with that, please create a thread in the _Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion_ where you can all hash out your disapproval and snarky comments. From here on out I'm going to report every post I find problematic. Let's get back on topic.


Please see my last post.


----------



## Ignopius

There have been so many predictions of the end times. Everyone of those predictions has been wrong. If God exists, then only he knows the universe will end.


----------



## Ntln

Ignopius said:


> There have been so many predictions of the end times. Everyone of those predictions has been wrong. If God exists, then only he knows the universe will end.


This. Someone says the world is going to end almost every year, and even during the middle ages, people thought they were seeing signs of "the end times" (largely because the signs are easy to apply to real life due to being subject to interpretation). If there will be end times, and if there is a god, and if the Christian religion is the truth, only god knows when it will happen, so there's no point even speculating it.


----------



## Royals

BadGirl said:


> I have never said that you are not a Christian: show me where I did that if it is true or please retract that statement.
> 
> If you are unhappy about the messages in the pics I post please talk about them & say why you disagree with them so that they can be discussed: that's how people are convinced of the truth - through honest open-minded dialogue not blind faith & dogma. However, I have removed the 'offending' pics from this thread as they apparently contained messages that people don't want to hear.


I agree with a lot you say also. But I would just like to keep on topic. Because a lot of people react about the end times not happening, but my original question was about wich generation Jesus was talking about. So what is your opinion? Do you think we are this generation?


----------



## Ignopius

Also the book of Revelations was never really meant to be taken as literal fact. So why speculate of what it means? It was a popular form of literature known as Apocolpytic. John's just happened to be included in the canon. There are numerous other Apocalyptic literature from the same time.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Ignopius said:


> Also the book of Revelations was never really meant to be taken as literal fact. So why speculate of what it means? It was a popular form of literature known as Apocolpytic. John's just happened to be included in the canon. There are numerous other Apocalyptic literature from the same time.


Debating is not allowed in this Forum. He believes something different from you and he wants a discussion from others about the End Times. The purpose is of this Thread is not to hear from unbelievers on why the End Time is not real.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Ignopius said:


> There have been so many predictions of the end times. Everyone of those predictions has been wrong. If God exists, then only he knows the universe will end.





Ntln said:


> This. Someone says the world is going to end almost every year, and even during the middle ages, people thought they were seeing signs of "the end times" (largely because the signs are easy to apply to real life due to being subject to interpretation). If there will be end times, and if there is a god, and if the Christian religion is the truth, only god knows when it will happen, so there's no point even speculating it.


No one is predicting anything here. There is no doomsday date. You are misunderstanding the discussion we are having. The bible never gives us a doomsday date. It tells us to be aware of the times. We are having a discussion on that.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Royals said:


> I believe the beast are USA, Russia, China, UK, and maybe Turkey or Syria. And that the anti-christ is the islamic Mahdi who the muslims are waiting for. I believe Obama and the pope are false prophets. And Rome/the vatican plays an important role in end time prophecy. They, he jesuits, want to overtake Jerusalem and built a new temple.
> 
> But what about lightening striking the World Trade Center and the rare earthquake hitting Israel at the same time the pope landed in Israel? He is said to be the false prophet since he wants to bring this one world religion to life, Chrislam. We can see signs in the world everyday. This guy is an exepert on bible prophecy, watch this channel for regular updates about end time signs:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/paulbegley34/videos


You forgot Canada on the list, I don't believe the false prophet or the Anti Christ is directly related to anything singular as a person , Yet represent something on a much wider scale, A way of living, That influences and dictates life as we know it,

Cains way of life, Lets say for example.



sprinter said:


> I believe the Babylon of Revelations will be a group of ten European nations because Revelation says... Everybody knew Rome was surrounded by seven hills so it's obviously referring to Rome and a Roman Empire type of power made up of ten nations....
> And this Beast power corresponds to the King of the North in Daniel....
> 
> North of Jerusalem is Rome so that's the general area were the King of the North is. And "reports from the north and east" suggests bad news possibly from a Russian and Chinese alliance who the King of the North may have had an agreement with that breaks down at the end.


The seven hills or the seven heads could be the 7 deadly sins

Book of Proverbs 6:16-19

1. A proud look
2. A lying tongue
3. Hands that shed innocent blood
4. A heart that devises wicked plots
5. Feet that are swift to run into mischief
6. A deceitful witness that uttereth lies
7. Him that soweth discord among brethren

They are also,

1. Pride 
2. Greed 
3. Lust 
4. Envy 
5. Gluttony
6. Wrath 
7. Sloth

Any country that follows these would be of Babylon, The prostitute on the beast

For reference, Quick link,

Revelation 17

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Revelation+17

7 Deadly sin's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_deadly_sins#Sloth


----------



## Royals

GotAnxiety said:


> You forgot Canada on the list, I don't believe the false prophet or the Anti Christ is directly related to anything singular as a person , Yet represent something on a much wider scale, A way of living, That influences and dictates life as we know it,
> 
> Cains way of life, Lets say for example.
> 
> The seven hills or the seven heads could be the 7 deadly sins
> 
> Book of Proverbs 6:16-19
> 
> 1. A proud look
> 2. A lying tongue
> 3. Hands that shed innocent blood
> 4. A heart that devises wicked plots
> 5. Feet that are swift to run into mischief
> 6. A deceitful witness that uttereth lies
> 7. Him that soweth discord among brethren
> 
> They are also,
> 
> 1. Pride
> 2. Greed
> 3. Lust
> 4. Envy
> 5. Gluttony
> 6. Wrath
> 7. Sloth
> 
> Any country that follows these would be of Babylon, The prostitute on the beast
> 
> For reference, Quick link,
> 
> Revelation 17
> 
> http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Revelation+17
> 
> 7 Deadly sin's
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_deadly_sins#Sloth


Yes, the anti-Christ could be an alien, robot, machine (like Molek in Metropolis) or a chip.
But I believe he comes in the form of a charismatic androgenous person because he will have the convincing abbility to do all sorts of wonders and deny Jesus is the Son of God. However we have to be able to recognize him.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Royals said:


> Yes, the anti-Christ could be an alien, robot, machine (like Molek in Metropolis) or a chip.
> But I believe he comes in the form of a charismatic androgenous person because he will have the convincing abbility to do all sorts of wonders and deny Jesus is the Son of God. However we have to be able to recognize him.


Well the prophet Muhammad talk directly to the angel Gabriel, But isn't god the unseen god, Same with Satan, You can't directly see them, But they can act through things that they have influence over,

Moses talk to god through the burning bush for example, This world gonna take a lot more saving then just, Casting away one false prophet and one Anti-Christ away,

The fact is their is 8 billion people, False Prophet and Anti-Christ always are gonna come and go, You could probably even call Hitler an Anti-Christ

People already have the ability to do all sorts of wonders, Casting fire down from the sky, IE Nuclear weapons, People can clone other people, Do heart surgery, They do healing for money which is under the Anti Christ Satan, You can't trade wealth for health, Because if your unhealthy your not wealthy, Trading life for money is just wrong, Just like selling life for money is wrong,

People have been prosecuted, People need a sin card to work and make money, Which is pretty much the mark of the beast on the hand, Metaphorically true believers have been made dead by believing in this way of life, Off with their heads, So they carry the mark of the beast on their foreheads which is in their minds,

In revelation it talks about bread becoming expensive, Which bread are they talking about? The cost of gods bread becoming expensive? Meaning it becomes rare to hear the words of god, In a truthful way,

Jesus is being denied, The way we live is killing the way of life, Jesus is life.

Quick link reference, http://biblehub.com/niv/john/14.htm

John 14,

6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. 7 If you really know me, you will know my Father as well. From now on, you do know him and have seen him."


----------



## BadGirl

Royals said:


> Do you think we are this generation?


I don't think so. Throughout recorded history, some people have believed that the world was about to end; they were all wrong so far.
The 'signs' that people mention - wars, rumours of wars etc - are not convincing evidence that the world may end soon. The 'signs' re: the Middle East are also misleading if we bear in mind their long history of conflict & changes (some good,some bad).
Speculating about "EndTimes" can be a distraction from the real work of improving our world. It would be more productive, I believe, for us all to look at issues like poverty & climate change & try to do something about those.
Of course Christians & everyone else are welcome to discuss whatever they wish. Non-religious people, however, will be highly sceptical especially if they see that there is a lot of vagueness in the prophecies (& 'our generation' is quite vague) or if they perceive that the prophecies are being used in any way to attack other religions such as Islam or even specific individuals such as the Pope.
Thank you for asking me what my view is.


----------



## blue2

The world won't end till god's good an ready chill out people...


----------



## LeeMann

BadGirl said:


> I don't think so. Throughout recorded history, some people have believed that the world was about to end; they were all wrong so far.
> The 'signs' that people mention - wars, rumors of wars etc - are not convincing evidence that the world may end soon. The 'signs' re: the Middle East are also misleading if we bear in mind their long history of conflict & changes (some good,some bad).
> Speculating about "EndTimes" can be a distraction from the real work of improving our world. It would be more productive, I believe, for us all to look at issues like poverty & climate change & try to do something about those.
> Of course Christians & everyone else are welcome to discuss whatever they wish. Non-religious people, however, will be highly sceptical especially if they see that there is a lot of vagueness in the prophecies (& 'our generation' is quite vague) or if they perceive that the prophecies are being used in any way to attack other religions such as Islam or even specific individuals such as the Pope.
> Thank you for asking me what my view is.


I don't claim I absolutely know that we are close to the end times. But there are strange things going on that made me suspect that if my generation is somewhat 'special'.

For example, the place I came from, nothing ever changed (culture, religion and way of life of people) for THOUSANDS of years. Almost all of the cultural elements are strictly based on the teachings of Christ ... from how funerals are conducted to how cloths are made. But I cannot describe how fast everything changed in the last 80-90 years in the name of technological/economical advancement.

First it was technology followed by how people think about the universe and life. Then it was family, gender roles and sexuality. Now it is a full blown decadence.

And looking similar things going on in similar other nations, led me to suspect these are not spontaneous changes.


----------



## Royals

This situation right now with Iraq again. And Obama wanting to send troops or even would begin with air attacks. It sounds a whole lot like 2010 all over again. This would start tensions not only in Baghdad and the country but also with Iran and surrounding countries.


----------



## millenniumman75

ISIS may be a BIG issue if the caliphate forms.


----------



## Royals

millenniumman75 said:


> ISIS may be a BIG issue if the caliphate forms.


Yes, this could be a very critical situation for the end times.


----------



## noscreenname

Why do you guys care anyways shouldn't you be celebrating Christ return? Aren't you going against God's plan by fighting against it? Do your duty, vote democrat so the apocalypse can happen!


----------



## Royals

noscreenname said:


> Why do you guys care anyways shouldn't you be celebrating Christ return? Aren't you going against God's plan by fighting against it? Do your duty, vote democrat so the apocalypse can happen!


I don't really understand what you mean. We are looking forward to Christ return because we are talking about it. Not looking forward would be denying and ignoring it.


----------



## GotAnxiety

noscreenname said:


> Why do you guys care anyways shouldn't you be celebrating Christ return? Aren't you going against God's plan by fighting against it? Do your duty, vote democrat so the apocalypse can happen!


 LOL


----------



## GotAnxiety

Matthew 24:28 Wherever the corpse is, there the vultures will gather,

Essentially meaning, The dead will act like vultures, Look at Black Friday,

Materialism, People are killing people for better deals at Walmart, By stampeding and trampling people, The zombie apocalypse has trigger the rise of Armageddon,

The undead, And rising from the dead, Is the difference between materialism and spiritualism, Being born again and rising from the dead, Be able to see and not be blinded from the materialism way of life, And seeing anew with the eyes of the spiritualism way of life, With the Mind, Heart, And Soul,

So then you are aware of the consequence of your actions, And what you do effects this world and other people, Not just the shell of your own life, The way we live is death compared to what are lifes could be,



See zombies if it wasn't for that gate, That guy inside would of been eaten alive,


Night of the living dead, Is material really worth dying over?


----------



## will30

I just saw this thread and was brought back to the forum because of all this most recent fear mongering happening again on my fb with this pastor. He is doing a four part series at his Church called "The End" and he has done two already and has two to go. He will probably be through with in three or four weeks. The war in Iraq does concern me. I have tried to tune it out and focus on getting myself independent so that I can have my privacy to find God. I am just around too much distraction and its bad enough I have no lovelife on top of it. I'm trying to find a job as well.


----------



## Cellachan

The enemy knows very well what is to happen and is taking every turn to confuse the whole matter....


----------



## Royals

Christian persecution is increasing also every day. Christians kidnapped and killed. Still in the west it is not as worse, but it won't be long until even Obama will forbid any freedom of beliefs or Christian preaching over there. In that time you cannot claim Jesus is the only way anymore. You see how much Hillary is pushing the gay acceptance agenda and how much Obama is on the muslim's bandwagon. He speaks more about becoming one and peaceful with Islam than Christianity. The days of Sodom and Gomorra will return. But first there must be a big unsolevable issue in the world wich we cannot solve. Then the antichrist will come and will have the answers for this problem. He will unite mankind and claim to be God. 

These times just put more focus on God and the realization you need to be saved andhold on to your faith.


----------



## will30

Did you hear about the sirens sounding in Jerusalem? Some people think its a warning about the rapture.


----------



## millenniumman75

will30 said:


> Did you hear about the sirens sounding in Jerusalem? Some people think its a warning about the rapture.


 I just read a link that they are fed up with Hamas.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Christian persecution is increasing also every day. Christians kidnapped and killed. Still in the west it is not as worse, but it won't be long until even Obama will forbid any freedom of beliefs or Christian preaching over there. In that time you cannot claim Jesus is the only way anymore. You see how much Hillary is pushing the gay acceptance agenda and how much Obama is on the muslim's bandwagon. He speaks more about becoming one and peaceful with Islam than Christianity. The days of Sodom and Gomorra will return. But first there must be a big unsolevable issue in the world wich we cannot solve. Then the antichrist will come and will have the answers for this problem. He will unite mankind and claim to be God.
> 
> *These times just put more focus on God and the realization you need to be saved andhold on to your faith*.


 Amen.


----------



## Royals

This ignited Israeli-Hamas situation is so sad. When will this end?


----------



## Royals

Wow these are exciting times. Israel being attacked from 4 sides, Hamas getting into Israel through underground tunnels, Israel entering Gaza and bombing sites, Hamas firing rockets, The ISIS situation, the peace talks are further than ever. And now this plane shot down in Ukraine! I believe the plane accident is a false flag from Russia or USA to distract from the Israeli-Hamas situation. Once again end time prophecies are coming together and a new war could break out any time. Let's hope and pray that God will help and protect us.


----------



## metroplex777

Does anybody notice that people posted in ADS for cellphones, kind of all look the same or something? Like there all doing the same thing...I 'am the rare few who doesn't believe in cell phones.


----------



## will30

Royals said:


> Christian persecution is increasing also every day. Christians kidnapped and killed. Still in the west it is not as worse, but it won't be long until even *Obama will forbid any freedom of beliefs or Christian preaching over there.* In that time you cannot claim Jesus is the only way anymore. You see how much Hillary is pushing the gay acceptance agenda and how much Obama is on the muslim's bandwagon. He speaks more about becoming one and peaceful with Islam than Christianity. The days of Sodom and Gomorra will return. But first there must be a big unsolevable issue in the world wich we cannot solve. Then the antichrist will come and will have the answers for this problem. He will unite mankind and claim to be God.
> 
> These times just put more focus on God and the realization you need to be saved andhold on to your faith.


So this has to happen before the rapture? I thought what would happen is the Christians are taken up and after that the world will be confused before the MOTB, falling aesteroids, remaining Christian imprisonment leading to 10 days and then persecution? Then when the AC breaks his peace with Israel, WWIII rages and Russia and Islam is destroyed. This is how I thought things happen.


----------



## M0rbid

Royals said:


> This ignited Israeli-Hamas situation is so sad. When will this end?


7 years peace treaty.


----------



## Royals

M0rbid said:


> 7 years peace treaty.


Yes, or the so called peace before the war. But we could be close to a peace treaty now. We have been before this year.


----------



## M0rbid

Royals said:


> Yes, or the so called peace before the war. But we could be close to a peace treaty now. We have been before this year.


I believe Psalm 83 and Isaiah 17:1 will be fulfilled before the peace treaty which can happen anytime soon.


----------



## Cellophane

Sorry to "interrupt" the discussion, but I wanted to say that this has been very educational. I'm a Muslim but I like knowing about how Islamic tradition intersects with other religions. Interestingly, a many of the signs you mention Muslims believe in, some that aren't forthrightly mentioned in the Islamic texts.


----------



## millenniumman75

We have infiltration in the United States now as well.

The people coming into this country aren't all children - there are gang members at the very least also coming into this country.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I think United States was built on, Gangsters to begin with, 

But the original OG Will always be JC, Everyone else is just a AC,


----------



## Royals

It seems that right now it depends on what the United Nations and USA want to do about Russia wich determines the safety of this world. Military action can't go wrong. Also USA seems to become a more strict and totalitarian state by the minute. A sort of of Stasi Germany.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well most of the germans went there after they lost the war go figure, 

If you can't beat them join them,

My only advice for these world leader is,

Act your shoe sizes and not your age, Maybe its your age that has blinded your sight,


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> It seems that right now it depends on what the United Nations and USA want to do about Russia wich determines the safety of this world. Military action can't go wrong. Also USA seems to become a more strict and totalitarian state by the minute. A sort of of Stasi Germany.


One World Goverment trying to "sync up" thanks to our current President. :roll

Even our Secretary of State isn't welcome in Israel or Gaza :no.


----------



## millenniumman75

GotAnxiety said:


> Well most of the germans went there after they lost the war go figure,
> 
> If you can't beat them join them,
> 
> My only advice for these world leader is,
> 
> Act your shoe sizes and not your age, Maybe its your age that has blinded your sight,


I would rather act 39 than 10 1/2, though.


----------



## GotAnxiety

You won't be saying that when your pushing 100! lol ;p

Oh boy I wish I was a kid again, You'd be saying ;p

I remember, I think when I was 11-12, My weight was around 80-120ish pounds, 

It would be sweet being that light and small again


----------



## Royals

GotAnxiety said:


> You won't be saying that when your pushing 100! lol ;p
> 
> Oh boy I wish I was a kid again, You'd be saying ;p
> 
> I remember, I think when I was 11-12, My weight was around 80-120ish pounds,
> 
> It would be sweet being that light and small again


We can also 'spiritually be like children' like Jesus said


----------



## GotAnxiety

^Yeah that is exactly what I meant, Be like a child, 

Would a child have access to nuclear weapons, Or have the ability to use missiles or weapons,

Certainly acting like a child would keep you younger mentally,

Children wouldn't be obcess about money and greed either that much, Or to hell bent on destroying the world that they were just given birth into very much unlike adults,

Who couldn't care less if they strip mined this planet to death and left it for dead for monetary gain,

A children wouldn't really care about education that much, And would probably be less likely to discriminate against someone unless taught otherwise, So he would be less judgmental then an adult, An adult would have memory of everything bad that happen to him, 

So he would hold grudges that would perhaps never would be let go, Unlike a child with a fresh memory


----------



## LeeMann

But guys don't forget that there is a huge responsibility difference between an adult and a child. The adult takes all the responsibilities for all of his actions.

Plus, nuking a city or killing millions is not necessarily an/of evil ... depends on the circumstance and the players.


----------



## will30

This Gaza Truce?


----------



## Royals

There are a couple of possibilities wich speeden up the return of Jesus: a peace treaty between Israel and Palestinians, the rebuilding of the third temple, a sudden war either with Russia, or Iran, an ISIS take over of the Middle East... It's all possible the way things are going now. Just imagine if we live in the time when we truelly witness Jesus return. That would be the happening of the existence of the earth.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> There are a couple porn of possibilities wich speeden up the return of Jesus: a peace treaty between Israel and Palestinians, the rebuilding of the third temple, a sudden war either with Russia, or Iran, an ISIS take over of the Middle East... It's all possible the way things are going now. Just imagine if we live in the time when we truelly witness Jesus return. That would be the happening of the existence of the earth.


There is also China.
....and plagues. There was something pointed out about the pale horse of the apocalypse and how the "beast" that can kill people may not be large, but like a virus....which looks like a little beast. We don't have cures for any viruses, we only have medications to suppress and block from new cells.


----------



## M0rbid

millenniumman75 said:


> There is also China.
> ....and plagues. There was something pointed out about the pale horse of the apocalypse and how the "beast" that can kill people may not be large, but like a virus....which looks like a little beast. We don't have cures for any viruses, we only have medications to suppress and block from new cells.


That's during the Great Tribulation, I believe.


----------



## Dre12

Royals said:


> There are a couple porn of possibilities wich speeden up the return of Jesus: a peace treaty between Israel and Palestinians, the rebuilding of the third temple, a sudden war either with Russia, or Iran, an ISIS take over of the Middle East... It's all possible the way things are going now. Just imagine if we live in the time when we truelly witness Jesus return. That would be the happening of the existence of the earth.


Why would he come back then and not during any of the last two millennia of bloodshed?


----------



## GotAnxiety

LeeMann said:


> But guys don't forget that there is a huge responsibility difference between an adult and a child. The adult takes all the responsibilities for all of his actions.
> 
> Plus, nuking a city or killing millions is not necessarily an/of evil ... depends on the circumstance and the players.


Exactly a child wouldn't even know to use the nuke launch codes to arm the nukes ; )

Daddy me go nuke city now, But if you nuke one city...

This is different then war world 2, Everyone has nukes now,

I can't call anyone being responsible for using such weapons, Unless it was an end game solution,


----------



## M0rbid

Dre12 said:


> Why would he come back then and not during any of the last two millennia of bloodshed?


*Matt. 24:34* Here, the phrase "this generation" refers to the generation being born at the time when the End Times signs begin. His point was that all the End Times prophecies will be fulfilled within the lifetimes of the generation being born when they begin.

In any countdown to the 2nd coming the year 1948 is viewed as the obvious starting point, because the rebirth of Israel is widely accepted as the preeminent sign of the end times.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

Royals said:


> So the signs of the end times are clear, Luke 21:8-35, but Jesus says this:
> 
> "I tell you the truth, *this generation will not pass* from the scene until
> all these things have _taken place_. _Heaven and earth will disappear_, but _
> my words will never disappear"_.
> 
> *My question* is: Jesus is talking about *'this generation'*. *Wich generation* did He *meant*? Is is *our generation*?


No, Jesus isn't talking about our generation. These passages are a recorded conversation that took place between Jesus and his disciples. By "this generation" he means the generation that he and his disciples were living in at that time. This is a strong indication that many of the signs and situations he had been discussing in verses 8-35 were in reference to the destruction of the city of Jerusalem and the Jewish system as it existed at that time. I don't believe the signs or wars, pestilence, etc have *any *relevence to the actual second coming of Christ or the destruction of the world. He was talking strictly about what was going to occur and what did occur at that time before Jerusalem was conquered.

The Bible speaks of the end of our world in Revelations and 2 Peter when it talks about Jesus' second coming being as a "thief in the night" where we will "not know what hour" the lord will return.

I don't believe that there will be any noticeable signs detailing the end of the world before it actually happens.


----------



## M0rbid

CoffeeGuy said:


> No, Jesus isn't talking about our generation. These passages are a recorded conversation that took place between Jesus and his disciples. By "this generation" he means the generation that he and his disciples were living in at that time. This is a strong indication that many of the signs and situations he had been discussing in verses 8-35 were in reference to the destruction of the city of Jerusalem and the Jewish system as it existed at that time. I don't believe the signs or wars, pestilence, etc have *any *relevence to the actual second coming of Christ or the destruction of the world. He was talking strictly about what was going to occur and what did occur at that time before Jerusalem was conquered.
> 
> The Bible speaks of the end of our world in Revelations and 2 Peter when it talks about Jesus' second coming being as a "thief in the night" where we will "not know what hour" the lord will return.
> 
> I don't believe that there will be any noticeable signs detailing the end of the world before it actually happens.


I'm assuming you are a Partial Preterist. My views are much different. I believe we are the last generation and the rapture will precede the 7 year tribulation and 2nd coming of Christ.


----------



## Dre12

M0rbid said:


> *Matt. 24:34*
> 
> In any countdown to the 2nd coming the year 1948 is viewed as the obvious starting point, because the rebirth of Israel is widely accepted as the preeminent sign of the end times.


By who and why?


----------



## hoddesdon

M0rbid said:


> I'm assuming you are a Partial Preterist. My views are much different. I believe we are the last generation and the rapture will precede the 7 year tribulation and 2nd coming of Christ.


Wow, that is a big statement.


----------



## Royals

CoffeeGuy said:


> No, Jesus isn't talking about our generation. These passages are a recorded conversation that took place between Jesus and his disciples. By "this generation" he means the generation that he and his disciples were living in at that time. This is a strong indication that many of the signs and situations he had been discussing in verses 8-35 were in reference to the destruction of the city of Jerusalem and the Jewish system as it existed at that time. I don't believe the signs or wars, pestilence, etc have *any *relevence to the actual second coming of Christ or the destruction of the world. He was talking strictly about what was going to occur and what did occur at that time before Jerusalem was conquered.
> 
> The Bible speaks of the end of our world in Revelations and 2 Peter when it talks about Jesus' second coming being as a "thief in the night" where we will "not know what hour" the lord will return.
> 
> I don't believe that there will be any noticeable signs detailing the end of the world before it actually happens.


Some people even believe Jesus was speaking in symbolism and that He was indeed only talking about His time and the destruction of Israel, and that He might not even return. John was also speaking in symbolism in revelations wich is very hard to understand or intrepretate. But for me it's clear there must be come an anti-christ, that the temple has to be rebuild, that a peace treaty and a sudden war must come. Either all 3 or one? I believe we don't have to guess because Jesus will let us know when time is near.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Some people even believe Jesus was speaking in symbolism and that He was indeed only talking about His time and the destruction of Israel, and that He might not even return. John was also speaking in symbolism in revelations wich is very hard to understand or intrepreate. But for me it's clear there must be come an anti-christ, that the temple has to be rebuild, that a peace treaty and a sudden war must come. Either all 3 or one? I believe we don't have to guess because Jesus will let us know when time is near.


Revelations was intentionally hard to understand....we see all these people trying to come up with "oh, this is it".....when it's not.

There are multiple signs that occur, some more obvious than others.


----------



## GotAnxiety

millenniumman75 said:


> There is also China.
> ....and plagues. There was something pointed out about the pale horse of the apocalypse and how the "beast" that can kill people may not be large, but like a virus....which looks like a little beast. We don't have cures for any viruses, we only have medications to suppress and block from new cells.


Yeah, That can be quite true, I say yeast could be an alien organism and is an enemy to bacterial, So they are enemies to us, They ferment making alcohol, Which pretty much clones a person into a evil version of them self then when the person tries to change back to normal form they will suffer damaging withdraws perhaps life threatening in some cases,

Yeast sounds similar to beast,

A lot of suffering is caused by alcohol,

Maybe those crazy Russia are consuming to much vodka and they are evil clones of them self's by the yeast invasion with delusion of conquering the world,

LOL to funny, But theories of wickedness beginning with alcohol wouldn't surprise me if it actually plays a plot in ploys of evil intention,


----------



## Royals

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah, That can be quite true, I say yeast could be an alien organism and is an enemy to bacterial, So they are enemies to us, They ferment making alcohol, Which pretty much clones a person into a evil version of them self then when the person tries to change back to normal form they will suffer damaging withdraws perhaps life threatening in some cases,
> 
> Yeast sounds similar to beast,
> 
> A lot of suffering is caused by alcohol,
> 
> Maybe those crazy Russia are consuming to much vodka and they are evil clones of them self's by the yeast invasion with delusion of conquering the world,
> 
> LOL to funny, But theories of wickedness beginning with alcohol wouldn't surprise me if it actually plays a plot in ploys of evil intention,


Yes, for all we know the anti-christ is a virus? But how can a virus deny that Jesus is the Son of God?


----------



## GotAnxiety

I guess you can say the Anti-Christ is a virus in a sense, In a sense of living in the Anti-Christ way of life, Would be to deny Jesus is the Son of God,

Would be guilty of bringing hell and death to earth, Rather then heaven and life, 

Instead of loving your neighbor you brought eternal suffering to the living of the planet of earth,


----------



## GotAnxiety

Then people will ask why? I was yet one person? How could I have done that?

You loved yourself more then your neighbors, You stored my offerings in your wear house,


----------



## GotAnxiety

Its a world imbalance, That will lead to destruction of this planet,

The strings will pull people in that way, Unless their cut,

Its inevitable,


----------



## millenniumman75

GotAnxiety said:


> I guess you can say the Anti-Christ is a virus in a sense, In a sense of living in the Anti-Christ way of life, Would be to deny Jesus is the Son of God,
> 
> Would be guilty of bringing hell and death to earth, Rather then heaven and life,
> 
> Instead of loving your neighbor you brought eternal suffering to the living of the planet of earth,


Right now, there's only one man doing that.....based in Iraq.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Yes, for all we know the anti-christ is a virus? But how can a virus deny that Jesus is the Son of God?


A person can openly deny Jesus. Viruses don't necessarily have the free will.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I found this amusing, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_6000


----------



## andy1984

even if the end times are coming, its still the same deal: be a good person. its not over till its over.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

if the Isis beheading, that 370 plane disappearing, Cali earthquake doesn't tip off we in the end times, Idk what will.


----------



## Royals

Sugarslippers said:


> if the Isis beheading, that 370 plane disappearing, Cali earthquake doesn't tip off we in the end times, Idk what will.


I believe we are already in the end times. I am just not sure wich country or leader will make it worse. Could Egypt, Libya, Iran, Turkey, USA, Israel, Syria, IS...


----------



## ravenseldoncat

People have been saying it is the end of times for so long though...who knows man. I don't believe in biblical prophecies.


----------



## Royals

What is the significance to this second blood moon?


----------



## coffeeaddict

People who have that type of personality disorder or who are just very depressed are always feeling doom day is coming.

But yes world today feels like a big mess for me too.. everything is so ****ed up


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> What is the significance to this second blood moon?


There's two more coming in 2015 - I have a thread about it. Significant events also occurred on those days. They are used as time points. I guess they didn't have calendars back then.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> I believe we are already in the end times. I am just not sure wich country or leader will make it worse. Could Egypt, Libya, Iran, Turkey, USA, Israel, Syria, IS...


...all of the above, but it is triggered by ISIS. I am waiting to see who the "Antichrist" is. So far, the leading candidate is the leader of IS, that al-Bagdadi creep.

Russia isn't helping things with Crimea and Ukraine, but it's a secondary event.


----------



## Royals

millenniumman75 said:


> There's two more coming in 2015 - I have a thread about it. Significant events also occurred on those days. They are used as time points. I guess they didn't have calendars back then.


Wow, yes I know it's biblical but need to read more about it. It's so fasicinating to see these phenomenon, especially from a religious perspective. All pieces of the puzzle are falling together one by one! This must be the generation Jesus spoke about. How exciting.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*God Lives.*



millenniumman75 said:


> Revelations was intentionally hard to understand....we see all these people trying to come up with "oh, this is it".....when it's not.
> 
> There are multiple signs that occur, some more obvious than others.


After collecting dozens of books, hundreds of articles and movies on the End of the Age and the Second Coming of Christ, I can confidently say we are quickly approaching the End of the Age as spoken of by Christ, the ancient Hebrew prophets, and the Apostles of Jesus Christ.

I have studied Bible prophecy for about 25 years and collected an exceptionally large amount of material on it and it occupies my mind daily.

To call it an obsession with me is quite accurate.

I have made a database of the Scriptural references all through the Bible that I have collected from books over the years and the most significant event heralding the return of the Christ and the time of the end was the return of the Jews to Israel after almost 2000 years which was predicted all through the Old and New Testaments starting as far back as Moses in the book of Deuteronomy, 28th chapter when he predicted that the Jews would be scattered among the nations.

Scriptural verses all through the Old and New Testaments in the Bible also predicted that after a world wide dispersion, at some point in the future, the Jews would finally return to Palestine. This had been predicted in the Bible for over 3000 years up to the time of Christ and the Apostle John who wrote the book of Revelation in the New Testament.

Israel became a nation in May 14, 1948 and then Jerusalem was captured in June of 1967 and there is even a Scriptural reference to that order of the Jews returning to Palestine. There are many more references to the return of the Jews to Palestine after a world-wide dispersion ( the Disaspora ), than any other predictions and prophecies regarding the Jews.

I have them all cataloged.

I have collected 243 sets of Biblical verses regarding the end times from all of my materials.
It is all but impossible for them all to be mere coincidence.

God is.
He lives, thinks, creates, and gives life.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yay end times party, About time.

Bring on the sexual profanity jk

Maybe each red moon a new plague or disaster of some sorts will be released.

Were probably in a cool down period untill the next red moon.

We got Isis, ebola and russia already, All we need is the angel alien invasion then will be set!


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy111 said:


> After collecting dozens of books, hundreds of articles and movies on the End of the Age and the Second Coming of Christ, I can confidently say we are quickly approaching the End of the Age as spoken of by Christ, the ancient Hebrew prophets, and the Apostles of Jesus Christ.
> 
> I have studied Bible prophecy for about 25 years and collected an exceptionally large amount of material on it and it occupies my mind daily.
> 
> To call it an obsession with me is quite accurate.
> 
> I have made a database of the Scriptural references all through the Bible that I have collected from books over the years and the most significant event heralding the return of the Christ and the time of the end was the return of the Jews to Israel after almost 2000 years which was predicted all through the Old and New Testaments starting as far back as Moses in the book of Deuteronomy, 28th chapter when he predicted that the Jews would be scattered among the nations.
> 
> Scriptural verses all through the Old and New Testaments in the Bible also predicted that after a world wide dispersion, at some point in the future, the Jews would finally return to Palestine. This had been predicted in the Bible for over 3000 years up to the time of Christ and the Apostle John who wrote the book of Revelation in the New Testament.
> 
> Israel became a nation in May 14, 1948 and then Jerusalem was captured in June of 1967 and there is even a Scriptural reference to that order of the Jews returning to Palestine. There are many more references to the return of the Jews to Palestine after a world-wide dispersion ( the Disaspora ), than any other predictions and prophecies regarding the Jews.
> 
> I have them all cataloged.
> 
> I have collected 243 sets of Biblical verses regarding the end times from all of my materials.
> It is all but impossible for them all to be mere coincidence.
> 
> God is.
> He lives, thinks, creates, and gives life.


The interesting thing is that multiple Christians are seeing it. Ezekiel, Isaiah, Revelations - these three books are constantly mentioned.

It's no coincidence that the Spanish title for Revelations is "Apocalipsis".


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*The End of the Age and the Return of Jesus Christ*



millenniumman75 said:


> The interesting thing is that multiple Christians are seeing it. Ezekiel, Isaiah, Revelations - these three books are constantly mentioned.
> 
> It's no coincidence that the Spanish title for Revelations is "Apocalipsis".


*
Millennium Man !!!!
Our Hero !!!!*

Good to hear from you again. 

Apocalypse originally meant "a revealing or uncovering of knowledge previously hidden" as related to the book of Revelation, " a revealing" but according to Wikipedia, it has come to mean a final destruction and conflagration since about the year 1175.

Prophecies regarding the End of the Age are all through the Old and New Testaments and I can send you a list from my database to prove it that I have gotten from nearly countless sources over many years.

Deuteronomy, Psalms, Isaiah, Jeremiah, Ezekiel, Daniel, Hosea, Joel, Amos, Zephaniah, Haggai, Zechariah, and Malachi, and all through the New Testament.

Even the alignment of the nations are spelled out using many old anicent names for certain nations that will be involved in the final war that we all know as Armageddon in the Valley of Megiddo. There will be an invasion into Israel by Russia, (Gog / Magog ) with several Arab nations prior to Armageddon and the return of Christ. ( See Psalm 83 ). Gog is identified by such ancient historians as Josephus as being the Scythians and any history book will tell you that the Scythans were the progenitors to the Russians. In fact some years back, Russia actually come out with a postage stamp commemorating the event which is still in the future. Russia for decades has been the main benefactor and ally to the Arab nations and has supplied them with military hardware and funds.

The one we know as Anti-Christ, the final world ruler is covered extensively in Daniel as well as Revelation, and there have been open moves by world leaders and governments for forming a world government which they do not hide. ( Search on "world government" ). I have found Scriptural verses that suggest that the world wide government will be formed first before the revealing of the Anti-Christ who will take it over and be the world leader and tyrant for 3.5 years, the last 3.5 years of our Age. He has many names throughout Scriptures, The Man of Sin, The Lawless One, and many others.

He will form a treaty, a covenant for 7 years with Israel, the last 7 years of our Age, and in the middle of the 7 years, he will stand in the rebuilt Temple and proclaim himself God incarnate, the Messiah to the whole world, and then the bowls of hell on earth will be opened. Israel for decades has been a thorn in the side to the world because of middle east oil which was predicted in general by the ancient prophets; that Israel would be a stumbling block to the whole world.

The 3rd Temple in Jerusalem is being built as Scriptures predicted. The primary group for rebuilding it is The Temple Institute and they have already created the temple artifacts to be used in the 3rd Temple. Even the altar has been built as of about 3 years ago.

https://www.templeinstitute.org/vessels_gallery_a1.htm

Jesus said Himself, that at the End of the Age culminating in the final war, Armageddon, had He not returned, no one would have survived; no living thing. Mankind with his nuclear weapons and other methods of mass destruction and death will be on the verge of destroying the world and all life on it.

Christ will return and stop it.

We have for decades had the means to destroy the world; and we will come right to the point of doing it. World wide disasters are described not only in the Book of Revelation, but in other parts of the Bible as well. It will continue to be horrible on earth up to Christ's return; it will get progressively worse. We are in the beginning of the final birth pains as Christ described these times. The event that marked the beginning of the End of the Age was the return of the Jews to Israel in 1948 - 1967. Jesus referred to it all as the budding and fruition of the fig tree; when you see these things happening, know that the end is near; the end of our Age.

The Apocrypha and the Book of Enoch, which is a set of noncanonical Biblical books also describes the End of the Age in certain parts.

There are many many excellent books on the subject, and you can find them in Amazon under Bible Prophecy.

It is all a reality.
It is not fantasy or a man-made concoction or a coincidence or interpreting general, vague, and imprecise Biblical verses. It goes far beyond coincidence. I know, I have been studying it diligently for over 25 years since I was very young.

Maranatha !
~~~ Chuck

An *apocalypse* (Ancient Greek: ἀποκάλυψις _apocálypsis_, from ἀπό and καλύπτω meaning 'un-covering'), translated literally from Greek, is a disclosure of knowledge, i.e., a lifting of the veil or revelation, although this sense did not enter English until the 14th century.[1] In religious contexts it is usually a disclosure of something hidden. In the Book of Revelation (Greek Ἀποκάλυψις Ἰωάννου, _Apocalypsis Ioannou_), the last book of the New Testament, the revelation which John receives is that of the ultimate victory of good over evil and the end of the present age, and that is the primary meaning of the term, one that dates to 1175.[1] Today, it is commonly used in reference to any prophetic revelation or so-called End Time scenario, or to the end of the world in general.


----------



## Royals

Lonelyguy111 said:


> After collecting dozens of books, hundreds of articles and movies on the End of the Age and the Second Coming of Christ, I can confidently say we are quickly approaching the End of the Age as spoken of by Christ, the ancient Hebrew prophets, and the Apostles of Jesus Christ.
> 
> I have studied Bible prophecy for about 25 years and collected an exceptionally large amount of material on it and it occupies my mind daily.
> 
> To call it an obsession with me is quite accurate.
> 
> I have made a database of the Scriptural references all through the Bible that I have collected from books over the years and the most significant event heralding the return of the Christ and the time of the end was the return of the Jews to Israel after almost 2000 years which was predicted all through the Old and New Testaments starting as far back as Moses in the book of Deuteronomy, 28th chapter when he predicted that the Jews would be scattered among the nations.
> 
> Scriptural verses all through the Old and New Testaments in the Bible also predicted that after a world wide dispersion, at some point in the future, the Jews would finally return to Palestine. This had been predicted in the Bible for over 3000 years up to the time of Christ and the Apostle John who wrote the book of Revelation in the New Testament.
> 
> Israel became a nation in May 14, 1948 and then Jerusalem was captured in June of 1967 and there is even a Scriptural reference to that order of the Jews returning to Palestine. There are many more references to the return of the Jews to Palestine after a world-wide dispersion ( the Disaspora ), than any other predictions and prophecies regarding the Jews.
> 
> I have them all cataloged.
> 
> I have collected 243 sets of Biblical verses regarding the end times from all of my materials.
> It is all but impossible for them all to be mere coincidence.
> 
> God is.
> He lives, thinks, creates, and gives life.


Amazing, it is a gift to understand prophecies because everything is explained so symbolic. Could you explain it in short from your perspective? For instance who symbolises the beast with seven heads today? And who is the w hore of babylon? Who do you believe the false prophet is and anti-christ (from Turkey?)? And wich countries are the 5 nations? Do you believe in rapture or just one return of Christ? What role does Turkey, ISIS, the vatican, and America play in this? Would be interesting if you shared some of your views 

I agree this is such a time of revelations. Things happening so quick wich never happened before. The temple is about the be rebuild. Ebola. ISIS. Middle East situation. Russia-Ukraine. The vatican is pushing it's one world religion on us (Chrislam). Promotion of occultism and anti-Christian persecution in the media/world. Now it might seem that even North Korea will have a permanent regime change and the people will be freed. When was the last time that has happened?


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Thank You For Your Thoughts*



Royals said:


> Amazing, it is a gift to understand prophecies because everything is explained so symbolic. Could you explain it in short from your perspective? For instance who symbolises the beast with seven heads today? And who is the w hore of babylon? Who do you believe the false prophet is and anti-christ (from Turkey?)? And wich countries are the 5 nations? Do you believe in rapture or just one return of Christ? What role does Turkey, ISIS, the vatican, and America play in this? Would be interesting if you shared some of your views
> 
> I agree this is such a time of revelations. Things happening so quick wich never happened before. The temple is about the be rebuild. Ebola. ISIS. Middle East situation. Russia-Ukraine. The vatican is pushing it's one world religion on us (Chrislam). Promotion of occultism and anti-Christian persecution in the media/world. Now it might seem that even North Korea will have a permanent regime change and the people will be freed. When was the last time that has happened?


I have only read what other authors have written over the years so I have few original thoughts myself for the most part.

I am at home in my office so I will try to get back to this post and to explain more of what I have been reading these years in relation to your insights.

You are quite right in saying that the Vatican has been pushing a one world religion; they have been in the forefront of ecumenicalism even with all non-Christian religions which will culminate in the worship of the false Messiah; the antichrist and his religion which will center around himself.

If I were to write all that there is regarding prophecy my post here would be entirely too long as much I would love to so I will leave it at this for now.

Monumental things are happening on earth.

Even those with little or no religious beliefs know that the times are unlike any in history and we cannot continue on the paths we are on. We all know it instinctively; even those who do not believe in God.

Thanks for your interest and constructive comments and thoughts !

~~~ Chuck ( Lonelyguy111 )


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Amazing, it is a gift to understand prophecies because everything is explained so symbolic. Could you explain it in short from your perspective? For instance who symbolises the beast with seven heads today? And who is the w hore of babylon? Who do you believe the false prophet is and anti-christ (from Turkey?)? And wich countries are the 5 nations? Do you believe in rapture or just one return of Christ? What role does Turkey, ISIS, the vatican, and America play in this? Would be interesting if you shared some of your views
> 
> I agree this is such a time of revelations. Things happening so quick wich never happened before. The temple is about the be rebuild. Ebola. ISIS. Middle East situation. Russia-Ukraine. The vatican is pushing it's one world religion on us (Chrislam). Promotion of occultism and anti-Christian persecution in the media/world. Now it might seem that even North Korea will have a permanent regime change and the people will be freed. When was the last time that has happened?


From what I heard Revelations was symbolic so that John's message to Christians would get through Roman "mail monitoring". The Romans had no idea what John was talking about so they let his information go through. They would have understood the messages back then better than we would today!


----------



## Zack

The red colouring arises because sunlight reaching the Moon must pass through a long and dense layer of the Earth’s atmosphere, where it is scattered. Shorter wavelengths are more likely to be scattered by the air molecules and the small particles, and so by the time the light has passed through the atmosphere, the longer wavelengths dominate. This resulting light we perceive as red. This is the same effect that causes sunsets and sunrises to turn the sky a reddish colour... I suppose.


----------



## rilakkuma

Sugarslippers said:


> if the Isis beheading, that 370 plane disappearing, Cali earthquake doesn't tip off we in the end times, Idk what will.


Well I bet during the American slave trade, Holocaust, World Wars I and II, the Black Plague in medieval Europe, the Civil War...people thought the same thing.

If ANYTHING this marks the beginning of the end of WESTERN CIVILIZATION. Ancient Rome, as powerful as it was, is where?.....GONE.


----------



## Royals

rilakkuma said:


> Well I bet during the American slave trade, Holocaust, World Wars I and II, the Black Plague in medieval Europe, the Civil War...people thought the same thing.
> 
> If ANYTHING this marks the beginning of the end of WESTERN CIVILIZATION. Ancient Rome, as powerful as it was, is where?.....GONE.


Not if you believe that the elite wants to rebuild the Roman empire


----------



## Royals

What?


----------



## will30

Jerusalem was attacked?


----------



## Royals

will30 said:


> Jerusalem was attacked?


Yes the unrest and fights at the temple the mount and in the city. The attacks on Israel soldiers and citizens. The attack on the synagoge. When will the Israeli-Arab war in Jerusalem start?


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Royals said:


> *Amazing, it is a gift to understand prophecies because everything is explained so symbolic.* Could you explain it in short from your perspective? For instance who symbolises the beast with seven heads today? And who is the w hore of babylon? Who do you believe the false prophet is and anti-christ (from Turkey?)? And wich countries are the 5 nations? Do you believe in rapture or just one return of Christ? What role does Turkey, ISIS, the vatican, and America play in this? Would be interesting if you shared some of your views
> 
> *I agree this is such a time of revelations. Things happening so quick wich never happened before. The temple is about the be rebuild. Ebola. ISIS. Middle East situation. Russia-Ukraine. *The vatican is pushing it's one world religion on us (Chrislam). Promotion of occultism and anti-Christian persecution in the media/world. Now it might seem that even North Korea will have a permanent regime change and the people will be freed. When was the last time that has happened?


yep its all coming to a head ... sometimes i get dreams lol, today I had one...the moon wasn't red but green and it was blinking ... lol sadly it does me no good since i can't understand it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Obama's latest executive order just accelerated things.


----------



## Royals

Russia's threat to the US :no


----------



## peachypeach

Isis is the beginning of the end. I can sense that. That is also one thing going on as of now. But don't worry the end end times is just unity. We can only keep calm and love, because our actions are recorded.


----------



## millenniumman75

The Obomination is clearly against Israel. Recent comments have been overheard calling PM Netanyahu all kinds of names. That's one huge sign right there.

Our leader is turning his back on Israel. Our Chief of Staff, Valerie Bowman Jarrett, who by the way is hardly ever heard from or seen, is probably driving everything as she was born in Iran.

Syria is in a mess now, and that is another sign. Damascus was directly mentioned in the Bible, so that will have to be monitored as well.


----------



## M0rbid

Message to Obama:
*Genesis 12:2-3
*_
Concerning Israel

"I will make you into a great nation and I will bless you; I will make your name great, and you will be a blessing. I will bless those who bless you,and* whoever curses you I will curse; *and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you."_


----------



## 7th.Streeter

ilovejehovah777 said:


> I think we are in the end times


Right! when Isis came into play beheading folks.. i was like... we are stepping into revelations...

and idk how many bloodmoons we've had..

Jesus is at the door.


----------



## Royals

I am also starting to think the way thinks are going in the USA with those uproars and protests that a racial war might break out and people will get put in FEMA camps. But I really couldn't say right now what will happen.


----------



## SmartCar

*I Don't Understand The Obsession With End Times*

I'm a Catholic myself.. maybe an imperfect one, but i consider myself spiritual, the Bible says that _no human knows the hour or day of the last day_, don't quote me on specifics :lol & i do know that the verse mentions signs in the sky, or however people interpret that message, but i feel like with some of the responses here; people are really going slightly overboard with their predictions, looking for every little thing, shouldn't it matter more one's relationship with the lord, rather than when the world's going to end, if you are at peace with God, then it shouldn't matter when the last days happen; you can correct me if i'm not well informed, but i just wanted to add.. because i see this thread bumped a lot.


----------



## Royals

SmartCar said:


> I'm a Catholic myself.. maybe an imperfect one, but i consider myself spiritual, the Bible says that _no human knows the hour or day of the last day_, don't quote me on specifics :lol & i do know that the verse mentions signs in the sky, or however people interpret that message, but i feel like with some of the responses here; people are really going slightly overboard with their predictions, looking for every little thing, shouldn't it matter more one's relationship with the lord, rather than when the world's going to end, if you are at peace with God, then it shouldn't matter when the last days happen; you can correct me if i'm not well informed, but i just wanted to add.. because i see this thread bumped a lot.


Ofcourse our relationship and spiritual growth is most important, but biblical prophecy is a very popular and studied subject. It is part of the bible for a reason. Because we need to know 'the signs' like Jesus said. It's not like we are mentioning every earthquake or death but some big happenings are more important than others. So far every prophecy has become true, and now more than ever. The gog and magog war is also going to happen. Big happenings are ISIS, the USA protests, the middle east crisis and war tensions, the planned one world religion from the vatican, Ebola... All important things to keep an eye on.


----------



## Penny46

We are living in the End Times RIGHT NOW! Everything listed in Matthew 24 has manifested, read the signs listed there.

Jesus is coming soon!


----------



## millenniumman75

SmartCar said:


> I'm a Catholic myself.. maybe an imperfect one, but i consider myself spiritual, the Bible says that _no human knows the hour or day of the last day_, don't quote me on specifics :lol & i do know that the verse mentions signs in the sky, or however people interpret that message, but i feel like with some of the responses here; people are really going slightly overboard with their predictions, looking for every little thing, shouldn't it matter more one's relationship with the lord, rather than when the world's going to end, if you are at peace with God, then it shouldn't matter when the last days happen; you can correct me if i'm not well informed, but i just wanted to add.. because i see this thread bumped a lot.





Royals said:


> Ofcourse our relationship and spiritual growth is most important, but biblical prophecy is a very popular and studied subject. It is part of the bible for a reason. Because we need to know 'the signs' like Jesus said. It's not like we are mentioning every earthquake or death but some big happenings are more important than others. So far every prophecy has become true, and now more than ever. The gog and magog war is also going to happen. Big happenings are ISIS, the USA protests, the middle east crisis and war tensions, the planned one world religion from the vatican, Ebola... All important things to keep an eye on.


We don't know exact events, correct, but we know when a lot of stuff comes together, it's getting close.

The latest......Jerusalem. There is a prophecy in the Bible that says everybody would turn against Israel. Well, our President (I call his terms the Obomination) does not seem to like Benjamin Netanyahu very much.
Between our recent riot issues, the economy, Obamacare, and immigration (not deporting people who clearly aren't supposed to be here in the USA), we have problems.

We are stuck for another 768 days. :sigh


----------



## SmartCar

millenniumman75 said:


> We don't know exact events, correct, but we know when a lot of stuff comes together, it's getting close.
> 
> The latest......Jerusalem. There is a prophecy in the Bible that says everybody would turn against Israel. Well, our President (I call his terms the Obomination) does not seem to like Benjamin Netanyahu very much.
> Between our recent riot issues, the economy, Obamacare, and immigration (not deporting people who clearly aren't supposed to be here in the USA), we have problems.
> 
> We are stuck for another 768 days. :sigh


Now when you talk about immigration do you mean illegals that are criminals, or illegals in general? because there are people that are in the U.S illegally but are trying to go through the legal paths to citizenship.. or are on Visa's, & don't cause any trouble & work very hard.. & in terms of Netanyahu.. i can't judge much because i honestly have to admit, that i don't follow Israel too much.. but i always got the vibe that Netanyahu was kinda rude & even aggressive.. especially towards allies, i'm not saying that Israel doesn't need help, but let's not forget.. Israel is doing just as much violence as Palestine, it doesn't really matter whose fault it is at this point, both sides are killing innocent people, they've been doing for years.. it's hard to say because i don't read up much, but i never got the vibe that Israel was completely innocent in all of this, i won't judge all Israeli's in one group.. but i'm not completely sure about Netanyahu, but that's just me.


----------

